# Poor Responder........part 38



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home for Team PR...



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x

*Have you considered the Chat Room*

Ladies....as it's only taken you a week to get through 20 pages  , perhaps you may be interested in meeting up in the chat room and nattering together ?

*******************************************************

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68024.0

You can always arrange to meet at a particular room just for yourselves....but do check the calendar to ensure there aren't already any events booked...but there are several rooms to choose from.

Please do consider this if you all just want to natter 

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Me first woohoo x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Last 2 posts from old thread....



cath J. said:


> Laura - Loads of luck and love for Turkey - hope it's a wonderful adventure and brings you a dream come true
> Beach - Hang on in there, it's such a horrible wait
> Bugle - loads of luck for your scan next week
> Sarah - I think that's the right attitude, take a break, enjoy your holiday and who knows what the summer will bring
> ...





Nixf01 said:


> Hi just a quickie before Auntie Minxy locks up shop! I think I may be a pr imposter! Had scan yesterday and there's 14 follies! Well consultant's only counting 11 but there's 3 more there and I intend to make sure they're big enough to be viable when we go for EC on Tuesday! I've never had this many so I'm absolutely over the moon
> Hope you're all well, catch up with you properly soon!
> xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

Nix - 14 follies - fab news! Well done you!!

Cath - sunk in yet babe?

Alegria - thinking of you.

Hello everyone else. x

I am suffering with AF today, I didn't expect the pain to be worse than normal AF but I had to take some pain killers which made me sick!   How long does this go on for? I wanted to go back to work tomorrow to get back to normal.  

I wondered if anyone has any tips for physically recovering from IVF? Is there a kind of IVF detox? I reckon if I feel better physically then maybe I'll feel better emotionally. All I have eaten since Thursday is rubbish, toast and cake! Getting a fatty again!

Hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday.

Spoony x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Paris Nix - always thought you were a bit of a hoax!!   Well done on double figures dude anyway and good luck for EC  
Cath J - I thought you weren't doing anymore tests!   anyway its good news on the continuing positive   
LB - hope you got your shopping OK  
Beach - glad the wedding was fun and you managed a little glass of womb juice!  
Swin - good decision hun   Forget for a bit and enjoy your holiday - you will be de-stressed when you come back 
Mirra - I did NCT antenatal - teacher not much cop but you tend to meet a nice bunch of people - there were 5 couples and we've met up already since they finished. Someone from my class has had her waters go today - am jealous! Feel so tired today, would like it to be soon.
Spoony - sorry re AF - mine was only bad for a day   I recommend a week away with DH - we always had something already booked so we could get over it if bad news. Had a really healing cottage hol in the Lakes last year after my last cycle. hope you feel better soon - you can't rush it though  
Remember my IUI friend girls (single, donor sperm), who had a MC after xmas - she is going for IVF now and maybe EC next week. Was DR'ed for 3.5 weeks on LP though at 41 and they wondered why she was slow to respond!   Her FSH is <10 though and she has at least 10 follies coming. so next week I might be the one hand holding while she lies there having EC!   That will be weird! 
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Just a quickies as I'm trying to pack!  

Well had a good shop and got most stuff I needed.... some questions for the Turkey girsl (or anyone else!...

1.  You think I should get some suncream?
2.  I forget to buy a travel kettle.. think I should just wait and buy one out there now? Or should I try to get to shops again?
3. You have to get the money over there yes?  How much should I get out to start with?

Oh and my parents just popped over to give us something and guess what... they opened an ISA for me and put 3K in in!  So that helps out a huge amount!    Thanks parents!

Cleg - Thanks for thinking of me sweetie.  Hope you are doing ok?  

Nix - get off this thread! Imposter!      So how many follies have you had before?  

Nicks - My hosp never let Tim in during Ec.. did your DH hold your hand during yours?

Spoony -    Dam witch. 

Right back to packing!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Laura!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah thanks Inc.

I'm feeling all emotional with everyone wishing me luck! I hope I don't let you all down!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you wont let anyone down hunny  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cleg - You doing ok?  Whats your next steps? Pm me if don't wanna say on here.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello chaps!

Just woken from a snooze - ugh. Need too much sleeeeeep at the mo.

Don't cry all over your lovely new things, Laura! Remember the kitchen sink - I always do.
Check out if it's cheaper to get money here or there - I haven't a clue!

Nix - amazing number of follies! This must be the cycle for you - whoo!

Nicks - I'm cautious about the NCT - in this area of the country they tend to be a certain type of person, if you know what I mean. I'll give the NHS ones a bash!

Cath - congrats on the continuing positive!

Spoons - eating crap IS the IVF detox! Drinking copious amounts and eating rubbish is your best bet for a week or so. It's the negative feelings that need purging.

Natasha - we get through pages fast because there are seriously lots of us! We're not all around at the same time, and if someone says something helpful to other PRs I would rather it was on a thread and searchable. Put your feet up - we don't need moderating too hard! We have a doctor on the thread, so I think we'll be ok.
How's your tx going?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - can you get Lira over here? I thought you had to get in Turkey?    I'll prob just get some at airport... I'm not very organised!


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry have not posted in ages, was trying to get my head around our next tx.

Spent last week getting stressed AF was not turning up as in France this week with work and need bloods done etc before starting but guess what OMG we got a surprise natural   !!!!

Still in shock and feeling a bit guilty for posting this but wanted to share our news as you are all so supportive and to say miracles do happen it seems!!! No idea what happens from here   and too scared to be excited yet!!

Bugle- hoping your scan on Wed will make you feel more relaxed 

Cath & LilJen/Kate- congrats on your  s so pleased for you

Spoon- really sorry 

Swinny- bloody FSH!!- but sounds like you have come up with a great plan take care

Laura- best of luck hope you have a fab time in Istanbul wishing you all the luck in the world 

Miranda/Nicky- hope you are both well and that we have many more bump pictures on here soon!

Steph/Gabs/Merse- thinking of you all  

Hello to all those I have missed

Jenxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!!!! Well bloody DONE, Jen! Don't feel guity - feel great!!!!!
There's a few people on here who have the chance of doing it au naturel, so you will boost their spirits.

Whoo! Another to add to the bumps! We're on a roll I think...

Laura - yes, you can get lira hera deara!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

welldone Jen  lovely surprise for you both 

laura PM'ed you hun  

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Fab news Jennig!!  I love hearing stories like this. have a happy, healthy 9 months.  

I noticed you've had ICSI in the past and was wondering if you have had male factor issues (in the past obviously ) ? Or did you have ICSI for other reasons?

We have male factor and I'm a poor responder but keep hoping we'll get a surprise natural miracle, but obviously know that with male factor issues it can be harder for it to happen.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Ophelia,

Yes male factor and I am poor responder and also like you I think - we have had 2 m/c's in the past

Male factor - DH amazingly changed from 98% abnormal -July 06 to 70% normal!!- Feb 08 by removing alcohol and caffeine completely from his diet and increasing intake of vits and mins like lycopene, vitc and zinc, selenium.  Not easy by any means but he is so glad now that he stuck at it- really admire him for doing it- and hoping I will be able to buy him his 1st Guiness in 2 years after 12 week scan!!

Jenxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- i always exchange money at marks and spencer. They're normally really good.
You can buy one of those tiny kettles in Taksim Square, either around the corner from Gonen (corner shop where me and Miranda had an admirer for 4-5 lira) or in the supermarket (2-3 lira) at the square.

Not sure if you need suncream just yet but you can buy it over there as well.

Forgot to say how sorry i am to those of you who got a BFN recently, Alegria, Spoony.  I know all too well how disappointing it is.

And huge congrats to Cath and LilJen's sister for their BFP's.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Jennig,

Your hubby cut out ALL alcohol for 2 years!!!  Very impressive. Don't think my DH would do that. He cut out alcohol for 6 months once but not sure he would want to do it for longer than that.

Is that all the changes you did? No alcohol and caffeine along with taking those vits?
Did you change yours and his diet as well? Also did you do ovulation sticks etc to make sure you were getting jiggy on the right days of the month?

I've just bought pycnogenol today which we are both  gonna start taking. Have heard they're good for lots of things.

Do you know how far gone you are yet? Once again, really chuffed for you.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you take that DHEA in the end, Jen?

Amazing, isn't it, the power of the human body to regenerate itself with a bit of help. So, how far are you along? 

Mrs O -


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

jennig -  what fabulous news!    hope it all goes well for you.
Hi Mrs O - how are you?  
You're right Mirra - we are a very chatty bunch   that's what its all about eh!
Just had my chicken kiev   but couldn't finish my baked potato - I blame the bub whose head is 'up' rather than 'down' at the moment! last week I managed thirds of my takeaway curry!  
NW


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi team PR,

Thank you for all your   and kind messages and sorry for being AWOL. I'm trying to take a little break from anything to do with ttc at the mo. Have my follow-up consultation at the Lister in 2 wks time, hoping to be cycling again in June/July (on SP this time of course!). 

Cath, Jennig & LJ's Kate - Well done & congratulations, really happy for you     

Laura - Good luck and have fun in Istanbul   

Beach - Just a week and a bit to go, hang on in there   

Nicki - My friend's baby was overdue, she went to see the midwife but nothing was happening...  until told by the midwife to go away and eat the spiciest curry she could bear... it seemed to do the trick, she went on labour and had the baby in less than 48hrs after that  

Nix - Wow, 14 follies What are you doing on this thread    Seriously, I'm delighted for you, it has to be your turn this time, hun   

Swiny - My FSH has been fluctuating quite a bit, it was 19 one month and then 10.6 the next   

Spoony -      I've been enjoying loads of wine, ice cream, soft cheese etc etc. We really deserve it!  

A big kiss to Mir, Steph, Merse, Ophelia, Odette, Inc, Bugle, Francie, Juicy and everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Dh and I are off to the south of France this week to spend some time together and recover. Really looking forward to it (plus having all the extra vin & fromage too, oh la la   )

Speak to you all soon.

Lots of love,
Alegria x


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes no alcohol for nearly 2 years- not sure I could do it either, although very happy to do it now for next 9 months hopefully!!

My background is nutrition so would like to say we changed our diet but no we didn't really- DH is healthier than me and eats lots of fruit berries etc

Yes did pee on ovulation sticks but got so fed up with it decided just to go with the flow the last few months and trust I knew my body!!

Mir- Yes been on DHEA since end Jan- 75mg to start with and then reduced to 50mg- stopped taking it around ovulation this month just in case!!

AF was late but too scared to test until  today (day 30) so very very early days- just want to get to 12 weeks safely

Although first milestone will be to see heartbeat at early scan around 6 weeks hopefully- never even got to this before

Not sure where to go for advice/treatment/scans now considering my m/c history any advice anyone??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is it possible that France is currently having a fertility boom? We have Nix with 14 follies, Jennyg with her natural BFP while she was there... Alegs - France is the best place for ya at the mo I reckon!

Nicks - are we fessing up to being complete gasbags then?   Bob keeps rolling about too, but I thought at your stage they couldn't move that much? Hum. Looks like you're just going to have to go to term then! Ouch.

Jen - I'd go to the NHS first, then if you get the brush-off go private. You just might get a sympathetic dr or consultant if you try that avenue first - though don't waste time if they're obstructive and go straight to a private clinic for that six-week scan. Fingers crossed they'll not cause you any bother though.


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Mir yes my GP is very good so will pay her a visit first 

Was not in France by the way when I got my BFP supposed to be going tomorrow night for a few days with work but scared to do anything now and DH is worse!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

jen - do you have a current clinic who can scan you at 6 weeks? Mine were v helpful - its not so easy on the NHS as apart from reassurance its not really necessary for them. I think I was charged £150 (after they said £90 initially  ) which was almost as much as a nuchal!  wow another DHEA babe - hope this one will stick for you     Just take it easy and don't do anything you might regret - I was a bit of a nervous wreck in the first couple of weeks - its only natural  
Mirra - its more squirming now - like she has a good old stretch of her legs right in my hernia or else an 'internal kick in the goolies!'  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn - that's my French theory out the window! Yes, chill out Jen, take it really easy and enjoy being pregnant!

Ha! I say that but like Nicks and everyone else I was a nervous wreck too, until...um... the 20 week scan in fact!

The Lister would do it for quite little I would imagine, as you are current patients - good idea Nicks!


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys-just emailing Lister now as we speak to see if they will do it- also tempted to have blood test this week to check HCG levels- what do you reckon??

Yes trying to see how I can take it a bit easier over next few weeks- next 2 weeks at work are crazy- like arriving in France at 11pm tomorrow and up and out at 7am following morning-  but can always say I'm sick I guess if needed


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Say you've lost your passport! Oops, etc...

My GP did my first three HCG tests - you might find yours does too. Don't want to be paying for those if you don't have to!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Jennig - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love miracles!

Ophelia, missed that little grey cat face around here! How are you doing? I was also intgrigued by what Jennig said as we are also MFI and PR (as you know!).

Jennig, can you tell me more about the vits etc please? How much etc?

Ophelia - what is pycnogenol ?

Also what's diff between short and long protocol? If I ovulate normally is long still best?

Hi everyone else. Just told my parents  (and about 6 people have posted in between!  ) - they didn't even know we were doing IVF. Very emotional telling them but so relieved they know! DH didn't want to tell them. PHEW! No more fibbing!!

Spony x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG.  I go pack a few pants in my case and come back to this!!!  Jen.... wow.  Huge congrats.  Thats another DHEA babe in the bag then!  Just shows you.    Please let me be next... well after beach of course!  

Jen have you not got a EPU near you? Most hospitals have then, you can go there directly or give them a call and bookyourself in for scan and bloods.  Just explain your situation mine is very good.  However if your local one is rubbish dare I suggest you tell a small white lie with a bit of pain or bleeding... 

Oh how exciting!     You must be over the moon.


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks laura do have EPU near me who were great last time but its the same hospital where I attended the recurrent miscarriage clinic and saw the most awful consultant so put me off for life!!

Other nearest hospital has no EPU and only offers scans at 12 weeks - as if I can wait til then!!!

Mir- how many HCG's did you have done this time My GP has never offered them in the past- how did you get them??

Laura really hoping this is your time too  

Spoony- well done on telling the parents it is very difficult and emotional but hopefully now they know you will have more support. 

Just had a message from a really close friend of mine just about to start IVF whose husband does not want anybody to know even families which she is respecting apart from telling me!!- feel for her as I think it must be very hard- trying to get her to come on here!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jen - I had three HCGs with the doc, then three at the hospital when I was having lots of pains. VERY reassuring.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, Jen! What utterly fantastic news!!!!   I am soooooo happy for you.  And it gives me hope that I might have a decent egg left in there as our last IVF was a  failed fert too. 

Laura, have a safe journey and such good luck.   

Spoony, as Mirra says total indulgence for a few weeks is the only way to recover from a negative cycle.  Be kind to yourself and don't worry about getting back into shape for a few weeks.  

Nix, what a crop of follies.  Well done your ovaries.  

Love to everyone.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Miranda7 said:


> Natasha - we get through pages fast because there are seriously lots of us! We're not all around at the same time, and if someone says something helpful to other PRs I would rather it was on a thread and searchable. Put your feet up - we don't need moderating too hard! We have a doctor on the thread, so I think we'll be ok.
> How's your tx going?


Miranda,

Every single post on this site is moderated. The fact that you have a doctor on the thread does not protect FF against libel, slander, provision of mis-information etc etc.

Natasha was sensibly suggesting that you may like to get together in our Chat Room and natter.

Our Moderators are volunteers on our wonderful site and give their time and effort for free. Please appreciate this and the fact that they have a job, albeit voluntary, to do.

Dee
xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Spoony- Pycnogenol is an antioxidant that is good for the sperm's health and can improve morphology etc. If you do a search on FF there's heaps of threads about it with lots of more information.

It is really expensive as the recomended dose for DH is 200mg a day.(although a lower dose is better than none I would say.  ) I just bought 180 tablets of 50mg for £40 from boivea.(it gets a bit cheaper the bigger bulk you get). I'll take som as well but a lower dose.

Leading up to my cycle last summer we both took pycnogenol and got 3 fab quality embies. Didn't take any for this last cycle and quality wasn't that good. Not sure if it had to do with the pycnogenol or not but we want to seriously try naturally leading up to next TX and thought we might as well get munching on the vits again.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Jennig *and *PaulB *- fantastic news!    that is absolutely brilliant!  Lots of love to you both and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy  Miranda is right - that is so inspiring for those of us still  for a natural miracle! 

*Paris Nix* - 14 follies - Excellent!  - really pleased for you - hope there are fab eggs in all of them   

*Laura* - don't think you'll need suncream - and is easy enough to buy some out there if it did turn freakishly hot!  I got £100 worth of Lira from the Post Office before I went so that I'd got some when we got there - had to order it though and it took a couple of days. The rest was traveller's cheques which I got from my bank. There are ATMs everywhere out there so is easy enough to just take plastic with you for the main. When it comes to paying the clinic - if you are paying with your debit card or credit card bear in mind you should phone your bank or lender before you go to tell them you will be going to Turkey - they will then put a note on your account and give you a phone number to call just before you make the big payment so that they can make sure it clears. Have PM'd you about the other stuff 

*Ophelia *- glad you and DH haven't given up - good luck with your plans whether at the Jinemed or at Reprofit.    As far as I know there is no waiting list for Reprofit with own eggs - just weeks/couple of months I think.

*Alegria* - huge  - have a lovely time in the South of France relaxing and getting loved up with DH 

*Swinny* - sounds like a great decision to me - have a great holiday and come back into treatment refreshed and relaxed   

*Spoony* - huge  for you too 

*Beachy* - sending you lots of   

 to everyone else - gonna go update the list now! 

love Steph xx

P.S. *Minxy* - really hoping this is the one for you


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - July '08  *Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH*TracyM*2nd DIVF - due to start 23/04/08*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - currently stimming - EC 17/04/08*Francie*3rd IVF - currently stimming - scan 21/4 - EC ??/04/08*Laurab*Jinemed - flying out 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI - currently on OCP to regulate cycle*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*4th IVF - currently stimming - EC 22/04/08*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging 13/04/08*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - currently stimming - EC 21/04/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - testing 17/04/08    *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - 2 embryos - testing 28/04/08    *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - testing ??/04/08    *Juicy*2nd IVF - Lister - 5 eggs - one fighter embie transferred - testing 22/03/08    *Sheldon*1st ICSI - Jinemed - testing 18/04/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - tested negative - follow up May '08, hoping to cycle again June/July '08  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - back to Jinemed later in Summer*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  *Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - tested negative 10/04/08  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - maybe Natural IVF at Jinemed next?*Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - tested negative  
   *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - 3 embryos - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08 *Cath J*  on 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*LittleJenny* Here on behalf of her sister, Kate on 1st IVF - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Loui5e*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08*Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 while recovering from failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Have I missed something?   Libel, slander and misinformation?? what's that got to do with the chat room suggestion? 
I agree that we are all here at different times so I'll keep posting here.   
Thanks for the update Steph  look at all those BFP's!  
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup that list is certainly looking about 50/50 preg and babes vs still trying!  

Oh bums!  really thought I have to getit out there!   Money that is.  Best call the bank tom, when I went to Italy last year they froze my account after my first transaction!    Still meant Tim paid for everything!! 

More things to do!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jen- that's fantastic news, congratulations x x x x x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Laura - you can get the money out there if you need to - just get the driver who picks you up to take you to an ATM before he takes you to your hotel. 

If you have the same man as us, he's lovely - really smiley - his english isn't brill but he should understand if you show him your debit/credit card and point to a bank. He usually makes a phone call to Romina as he's going along once he's picked you up - and hands the phone to you so that she can welcome you to Istanbul etc - just ask her to tell him you need a cash machine if you have any problem making him understand - her English is very good.

Or if you are arriving during the day, just walk out of the hotel and go to one of the many banks on Taksim Square - they all have cash machines I think.  You get charged a small fee by your bank each time for electronically exchanging the money etc - you could check with your bank how much when you phone them to tell them you're off to Turkey. 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Hope you had a lovely weekend, there was a lot of good news on here wasn't there, long may it continue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

We're all hoping it's you next with the good news, Beachy   

Jennig - Congrats, what wonderful news.  Nature does work in mysterious ways.  Hope you managed to get a bhcg test with your GP    

Steph - Thanks for the list  :-

Nix - You PR impostor    Good luck for EC     It's all looking really good this time   

Had some fantastic news this morning - one of my friends in Honkers who has been ttc for 5 years has just got pg with IUI (she was supposed to have IVF but she didn't have enough follies).  It really is wonderful when you hear good news like that.

Been for acu this morning - she is trying to help me rid of my cold as well as rid of my m/s.  Was sick this morning in my hands as it came on suddenly - it sort of went all over the bedroom, all over my face and very little in my hands - it really was quite grim    I still have no sense of smell or taste so at least I couldn't smell/taste how awful it was! 

Have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls 
Sorry haven't been on had a hectic week end!
Have just emailed my clinic to request my notes, would like them before my follow up a week on Thurs!
Congrats to Cath, Little Jen,Kate and Jen! Think thats right its hard to catch up! Anyway fantastic news!
Swinny sorry about FSH I think you are doin the right thing by chilling out! 
Laura wishing you tons of luck  Keep me posted!
Beach thinking about you lots  
Steph and Gabs 
Mir,Nicks,Em, Odette   and everyone else 
Just off to join the gym, I must be mad!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Merse - gym sounds energetic!    Any ideas what will be said at FU and have you got a plan B hatching?  
LB - are you still packing today?  
ems - great about your friend. I often used to wonder whether people really cared about our IF but when a mate gets pregnant we are always so chuffed, i know people were always rooting for us even if they didn't say it. Can't believe you still have MS!   Maybe you will be one who chucks up all the way through!
Morning Beach - how you feeling?
Inc - did you have a nice holiday?  
Mirra - not too much more work now! yeah NCT teaching is a bit militant for me - all this you have a choice - you don't have to have that - but not actually saying what is routine and why. Like - you don't have to have a vaginal examination? But why would you go and give birth in a hospital with healthcare professionals if you then wanted to do your own thing?!!   fortunately all our group were just normal!
well off for some porridge now.  
Love to all
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Merse and Nicki

Feeling a little low today as woke up with sore throat and on both previous cycles I've had similar and then started to bleed on day 11...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whens your test day Beach? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Should be sat but at a wedding so monday 28th....don't think I'll get to test though, think it'll be same as previous cycles.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach you've got a whole week to go yet so don't give up hope yet hun! Sending you    and am doin lots of  for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Merse, just feel so helpless and out of control, feel really tearful now and all alone...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh bless Beach I so know how you feel but you've got us we are all here for you   You can ring or text me anytime! Its also all those drugs in your system making you feel like this without all the stress of the 2ww xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know, supposed to be going out for lunch with friend and her baby and not sure whether to cancel and stay at home and tucked up or go....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Be good to get out Beach, but depends on if you can cope with babies at the mo?
Right I'm off to the gym now back in a couple of hours to see how you are! Chin up 
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Beach I'm back how you feeling now? xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Beach - just popped in to give you these


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- still really hot and tonsils hurt, going to get dressed and tidy self up shortly then have a bit of lunch and lay on the settee the rest of the day...x

Thanks Babyspoons- sorry to be a whinge, just hoping and praying we get through this week and have a positive result x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have a good rest Beach!  xxx
Hi Babyspoons   
xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

You're not winging girl, I found the 2ww such a head-masher! I got so sick of analysing everything, every sign, doubting things, then feeling positive, ups and downs, it's so hard, don't underestimate that. Wish my clinic had warned me about it!!

I'm going to watch a Grey's Anatomy Box set (the funny ABC version not the scary biology one!) - fancy coming round  

Hey Merse - hope you did some chin ups for me!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

For me and you both Baby!!!  I love Greys anatomy enjoy! xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Beach -   I hope that sore throat is nothing. 

Jen - fantastic news - congrats.

I'm gearing myself up to phone the clinic to tell them it was BFN and book my follow up.    

We're having a bit of a dilemma now - do we go back to our first clinic to do our next tx - where we got 6 embies (out of 8 eggs on antagonist protocol)... We prefer our latest clinic though - results are about same in both in general, staff are SO much more caring and nicer... but we have had TWO zero fertilisations there - one IVF one ICSI.  So I'm tempted to do the antagonist protocol which we did in the first clinic, in our preferred clinic, but am really scared. Does anyone know if any lab factors affect the fertilization rate... should I be asking any specific questions to this lab?
Anyway, off on hols in 2 week    and I'm taking DHEA and using my dusted off fertility monitor again... you never know!
Cat
x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Beachgirl - so sorry you are feeling low and stressed by 2ww, it is totally awful. Don't lose faith yet, the sore throat could be a coincidence, lots of people are reacting to tree pollen and such at the moment, it could be that or a cold or a reaction to the drugs.

Congrats Jenni! Brilliant news and hats off to your husband for sacrificing alcohol all that time, that's amazing and so glad it paid off for you both. I remember reading his really moving post after your failed fert - am so happy that after that misery, you are having such joy now!

Well done Nix on all the follies! good luck for EC

Alegria, have a lovely time in France, it sounds like just the tonic

Spoony, I wondered the same about detoxing and now agree that while I am bleeding, I will eat what I like and give my mind a rest. Not sure how possible that is when I now have 8 weeks to obsess about my next tx, but I'll try !

Cath J - so glad you've enjoyed a few more tests and its sinking in that you're pregnant !!!

Ophelia, thanks for tip re pycnogenol, am off to investigate that and buy some DHEA !!

Nicks W hope you are not having too many kicks in the goolies today and have got your feet up!

Miranda not surprised you're tired, you must be counting down the days to mat leave

Hello to the other pg ladies, Bugle and Emmachoc ...Bugle have you sacked that acupuncturist yet for telling you you weren't pg!!

Laura you won't let anyone down! But yes we are all excited for your travel and for a good tx all round in fact ooh I hope you are able to update us while you're there!

Francie, was thinking of you this morning and hope situation was stable xx

hello everyone else. It was BFN for me I'm afraid, I felt bloated all last week and was having cramps and spotting but suddenly on saturday morning all was normal again, got the dreaded single line then started bleeding proper last night

my AF is never ever early so not sure what was going on really.

Am down today but also trying to be pragmatic, we did not expect a result first or second time (just as well!). Will start again in June and have a much needed week's holiday in May to look forward to (a wedding in Ireland!)

thanks for all your support


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Juciy I'm so sorry 
Cat not sure about lab factors hopefully somebody will be on later to help you?
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Juicy    so so sorry x x x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh Juice -   it's so unfair.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Juicy


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

thank you, ladies.  

Cat, my post crossed with yours earlier, I wish I knew more about lab factors but I would have thought if the clinic's overall results are good, then it's less likely to be a problem though you could have been unlucky with a particular embryologist having a bad day perhaps?  I know I read the HFEA report on Homerton as am down for an NHS attempt there, and they highlighted the lack of an air circulation hood in the lab - most clinics have these as gametes/embryos sensitive to airborne particles.  Made me wonder if that's why Homerton have such a low success rate - 15% at the time of that report though allegedly it's gone up since then.

trying the other protocol sounds like a good idea.  If you like the clinic, that makes the tx so much more bearable.  good luck


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!

Juicy - I am so very sorry.   Please please don't give up.  this is a cruel gaem but you can still be a winner! 

Spoony - sorry AF was a pain - adds insult to injury; hope you are ok and staying strong.


Jennig -     - you must be over the moon.  What a fab man you have too.  Not sure my dp could give up alcohol for 2 days let alone 2 years  

Sarah - a holiday is a great idea.  And Francie is right; my sister's worst FSH was 22.  Her best was 12.8.  Her doctor advised not testing her further in the run up to her IVF cycle since he knew it would never be good and she was going to be on maximum stims anyway so what was the point in stressing her further?  One thing I will say for Kate is she is very good at balancing her life and throughout the run up to her cycle she kept up with the mantra "my cup is half full" and tried to relax, destress and enjoy all that she already had in her life and all that would still be there whatever the outcome of her treatment.  For some people it is harder than others (Kate finds it easy, I would find it nigh on impossible!) but I firmly believe that it is worth trying to destress as much as possible.  

Beach -     stay positive; Kate was convinced AF was on the way too!

Laurab - glad the shopping is done; wishing you all the very best of luck!    

CathJ - hope the BFP is sinking in!  It's not with Kate - she has a further test today to check her levels have increased as they should have done and she is as anxious as she was last week!

Connie - nice to see you! Have a wonderful holiday!

Nix - 14 follies!!!! Well, it's been nice knowing you... bye bye

Ophelia - lovely to see you! hope you are doing ok.  

Alegria -   stay strong and look forward!

Merse - always lovely to see your dog pic!

Francie - hi there!

Miranda/Nicks - not long at all now (esp for Nicks!)

Sorry to anyone I've forgotten.   to all!

OK - an irritating question.  Kate (like Cath) is reacting very cautiously to her BFP.  She doesn't quite believe it, which I can understand, given the odds she was given!  She is also very worried about something going wrong.  Given that, is it too early for me to start sending her things?  Just examples...

I kept an article from "Companions" magazine (which I get for being PDSA "Best Friend") about how to prepare your dog for a new baby.  I thought this might be useful for Hornby the English Springer Spaniel who is about to be stripped of the title of Most Favoured Dependent in Kate's home.

I found a really nice mummy-to-be gift box at Space NK I'd really like to get her (full of "pampering" things like stretch mark cream etc.).

Is sending this kind of thing now too early and possibly insensitive?  If so, when is the right time?  All you ladies who have been through this - when did you/will you feel comfortable that it has actually happened? 

love to all


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Juicy - I think you're right. The feel of the clinic is just as important as their rates. This lab is a brand spanking new one, with great hFEA reports, and the team I have complete faith in... I think we've just been desperately unlucky.  I might email my embryologist to ask about the culture they use, and if we have enought eggs next time, whether they can treat half differently in any way to see if that makes a difference.   It does feel like lightning did strike us twice though. 

LittleJenny - I've never been pregnant so can't answer from experience, but I would hold back from sending you sister anything at the mo - until her first scan maybe. I think I'd just not want anything to jinx the pregnancy.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Ladies, just popping on to let you know I got a neg result on Friday.
Very gutted.  Follow up on 20 May, I hope we can go again, but 2 follies, I'm not sure what to think.

Sheldon


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Sheldon, I'm so sorry hun  
Cat


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Sheldon and Cat - So sorry to hear your news   

LilJen - Although it's a lovely idea I think I personally would have freaked out if someone had bought me a Mummy-to-be gift box so early on in my pregnancy.  Like Kate I found it hard to believe I was pg.  I would may be wait until the magic 12 week mark.  What about buying her a book on pregnancy.  There are some great ones out there.  A friend sent me Myleene Klass's Pregnancy Diary and it was fun to read - although definitely not a Booker Prize contender    I wouldn't have bought it myself but seeing as someone had bought it for me I felt I had to read it.  You are such a lovely sister for thinking about offending Kate and I'm sure whatever you buy her she'll love.

Beach - Hope you feel better after some R&R     

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sheldon I'm really sorry for you to 
Little Jenny I would wait atleast until after her first scan!
xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Cat,sheldon, Juicy  
Lj - I would leave baby stuff for ages, pampering stuff maybe OK after a couple of scans.     My mum started buying loads of stuff and I said i didn't want it, then it p*ssed me off as she was buying things and I wasn't - I felt like she was enjoying my pregnancy not me.   My concerns went down after 12 weeks but it wasn't until I was nearly 24 weeks that I actually bought anything (and some people wait longer than this!) 
Beach - hang in there sweetie  
NW


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like I am wisest leaving it for at least a couple of scans.  Better advise my mum too since she is likely to be the same as your's Nicks and I don't want Kate overwhelmed and stressed by presents.

sheldon - I am so sorry


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I still haven't bought anything at 30 weeks!  

Honestly been too paranoid. I've just now started looking on eBay for a cot, etc.

It is too early, and when people gave me stuff before 20 weeks I felt sick with nerves. Sorry, cos I bet you're gagging to get all excited! I expected to be, but the worry was too powerful to get excited till the 20-week scan. Wish i had time to do this all again, without the worry!

Sheldon and Juicy - I'm so sorry.  

Beach - if your emotions are all over the place, it's a very good sign. Some of it will be 2WW madness, but feeling out of control of your own emotions is an ace predictor!  

Sorry - no more time, as I'm at work. Will be back this eve!

Lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back up after a two hour plus afternoon nap, still got a horrid sore throat at the left side, it's more like glands are swollen up....hope it goes soon.


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

*Little Jenny* I didn't buy anything until my 20 week scan and nor did my relatives when everything was fine, our baby was kicking away and I was so happy. We were thinking of sorting out the nursery - what colour to paint it, where the cot was going to go (didn't buy a cot at this stage) etc, I asked my relatives to keep the baby items at their house due to lack of storage at our house which they did. Then when I was nearly 24 weeks pregnant our baby stopped kicking, went for a scan and there was no heartbeat. Our baby Bethany died in my womb, I was devastated. I think if I had everything ready in the nursery with all baby items etc it would be so difficult. My relatives still have Bethany's baby items at their house. I thought after the 12 weeks scan everything will be fine. Sorry to scare people but throughout pregnancy it is a worrying time. Our baby daughter was born on 1st December 2005 and she is buried at our local cemetry.  Still hoping and praying for a little brother or sister for her. Not only does one IVF been an emotional rollercoaster it has been an emotional rollercoaster for me and DH since 2005. 

I had my egg collection today and out of the 12 follicles after last weeks scan I got 8 eggs. Just waiting to see if they have fertilised and hopefully this time around I will have good quality eggs. Will get the phonecall tommorrow. Then its ET on Wednesday

Hope you are all okay

Sonia xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Sonia - I'm so sorry the journey has been such a sad one for you. But it really looks like this might be a very hopeful cycle - well done on those eggs.   fertilization vibes for you.  Looks like the DHEA did its stuff!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

wow - I have just jumped a few pages as so much happening - but read up to the part where Jen got a natiral BFP   Wow well done!!!!
Hello Ophelia - glad to see you back 
Laura have a fab time in Turkey. 
Just got back from GP. Saw a different one to Fridays. I can't believe it!!! fridays one said no chance of an early scan or anything - come back in about 4 weeks.
Today i saw a lady and she was about 100 times different - she could have arranged an early scan etc..(too late now!) wanted to book me in, has given me dates and all sorts. Both from the same practice so just goes to show 
Neither of them however would do bloods!!!! - how did you manage that one mirr?
Anyway - will go back and reread the pages I have missed...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bugle - I confused them into the bloods I think! But the early scan was a real stress - only got one in the end by going to A&E and pleading pains. If I had known I would have just paid I think.

Sonia - I keep thinking of DH's ex wife, who went to term and then had a stillbirth, packing all her stuff in the loft. Hideous. Did they find out what happened to your little girl? Why it happened?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh Sonia...  at your story....oh please please, let this one work - brilliant job on the eggs, well done.  Hoping and   for great fertilisation for you xx

sheldon really really sorry about your BFN


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening 

Sonia - Well done on the eggs!  

Juicy -  

Beach - And pregnant women do not get sore throats!!??    Really!    

Bugle  -I know the good gp in my practice and always book my appointments with her!  Not long til scan!

Nicks -  

LJ - As the others have said.... way too early! Your getting all excited aren't you!!!   Maybe something nice for her though would be a nice gesture as someone else said?

Mirra - Any developments on the house front yet?

I left early today so I can meet with the cat woman and then she didn't turn up and didn't call, finally got a text saying she can't manke it, shes so flakey worried she not gonna sort my cats out!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sonia - so sorry hearing the story of Bethany   - as Mirra said did they find a cause? This attempt sounds promising though hun - 8 eggs is fabulous!   How does this compare to previous cycles? Good luck for fert! 
Bugle - was trying to get my head round the scan thing but then I realised its cos you were in Turkey weren't you!   When is your scan then? Mirra obviously perfected the art of persuasion in getting a scan and bloods!  
LB - spect she's great with cats - just not humans!  
I'm off for a scan tomorrow afternoon - to assess growth. Feel like she is still getting bigger by the day - will try and upload a new picture!
Lotsa love
Nicks


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Bugle and sorry to hear the problems you are having with GP's- have you booked to have a scan now at a private clinic- what are you doing about bloods

Mir- getting worried now as my GP have never offered a bHCG in the past- hoping to see her tomorrow- what should I say??

Have spent most of the day doubting my BFP!!- but contacted my consultant at Lister who has been really helpful- they will scan me at 6 weeks and 8-9 weeks for a  ee of course- but has made me feel a bit happier knowing I can go there. She also recommended that I keep travel i.e. flying to a minimum until after 8-9 weeks so that gave me a good excuse to get out of going to France tonight with work!!

Anyway enough about me- Sonia so sorry you have had such a difficult time   this is the one for you best of luck for ET on Wed

Beach- hope you are feeling a bit better sending you lots of   for the 2ww

Sheldon so sorry  

Juicy so sorry for you too   will pass on your kind words to DH thank you  

 to everyone else I've missed and thanks for all your lovely messages

Jenxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonia, I'm so, so sorry to hear about Bethany.    Thank you for telling us about her.  I really hope this time you will get a  little brother or sister for her.   

LittleJen, like everyone else has said hold off the mum to be pressies for a while.  With my second pregnancy I bought a yoga in pregnancy book and 2 days later I miscarried.  I was convinced I jinxed myself with that book.   If I ever get pregnant again I'll be wearing my DH's pants for fear of jinxing myself with maternity clothes. I completely understand you want to help her believe she's pregnant and enjoy the pregnancy but it might be best to take the lead from her.  Gentle reassurance that there is every chance the pregnancy will go well and getting pregnant is the hard bit , rather than celebrating it might be better.  

Juicy,    Did you go to work?  if so I hope you didn't have difficult conversations with collegues.   You're sounding very brave.  Well done!  But don't forget you're allowed to feel rubbish and have a big strop too.  More wine.  More cakes.  

Sheldon,   .  Look after yourself and each other.  Likewise, lots of treats and TLC.

Beach, hope you're feeling better.  I had a shocking sore throat last week that felt just like a cold coming but I think it was the tree pollen.  Sending you lots of   .

Steph, thanks for the update. 

Cat, like Juicy says, if the overall success rates are ok that's the best sign.  I know how hard a failed fert is and how much we want a "reason".  It's so hard to know but maybe you've been really unlucky with these last 2 cycles.  I'm sending lots of   . 

Emma, hope you feel better soon.  Vomiting is so upsetting.  I hope you don't have to put up with it for much longer.

Mirra, hello! Might be time to start shopping!  Hope you get some good bargains on Ebay. 

Big hellos to everyone I've missed.

As for me, I've just had another scan. Looks like we're going for EC on Wednesday. There's 5 follies but one is too big and one is too small (typical!) so the dr reckons the best we'll get is 3.  I so hope they've all got good eggs in.  I'm so frightened of another cycle when we don't make it to the 2 ww.  My E2 on Friday was ok and the dr had the nerve to tell me they never phone for an ok test result and sort of implied I was imagining they said they'd call!  Grrrrr! So think of me on Wednesday!


xxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi yes they found out why our little girl had died, it was due to placenta insufficiency, meaning lack of oxygen and nutrients getting to her tiny body, due to a blood clot in the placenta. Even though throughout my pregnancy I kept telling them about my family history regarding blood clots and high blood pressure - mum had thrombosis (which nearly killed her as the blood clot nearly went to her lung, she got to the hospital just in time, she is ok now) and very high blood pressure. They saw me more regularly than normal due to the family history but it didn't save Bethany. I later found out if I was on baby asprin to prevent the blood clot, she may have been here now. And baby aspirin can be bought from where - ............. yes Boots for about £1 something. So they said the next time I am pregnant to go on baby aspirin. So I have already been to the Dr's and I have got my prescription ready to take the day I get my BFP. (Got it from the Dr's to make sure I am taking the right one plus when pregnant it is free - not being a skin flint or anything) so our darling daughter is our little angel looking down on her mum and dad and helping them through this IVF Treatment. (Now I am crying)   and I am sure our grandparents are looking after Bethany (they died in 2003).

I didn't think it would take this long and still waiting to become pregnant.

The last treatment - 2nd IVF (Sept 07) I got 18 eggs, to which 10 fertilised, and on the day of the transfer 2 (grade 2) were good enough to be put back. The other embies were not of good grade to freeze. The first IVF Treatment (June 07) I got 6 eggs all of grade 3. The four previous treatments were IUI 's and before that I was on 6 months of Clomid.

So I can't really understand after 6 months of acupuncture, eating organic fruit and veg, exercising more and generally having a more healthy lifestyle, and taking DHEA (Since Dec 07)comparing to my last IVF cycle where I got 18 eggs, this time round I got 8 eggs - don't get me wrong I am not knocking it I am pleased. I am just hoping they are of better quality than last time - just wondering thats all.  After the consulation in Dec 07 I have been put on a 2 year waiting list for egg donation as he said my eggs were poor quality - hopefully I wont need it as hopefully I will get my BFP with my own eggs. Just got to keep thinking its not the quantity, its the quality thats important.

Sonia xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Sonia - what a dreadful thing to happen, for the sake of something so simple. Hope it works for you this time, and you can put your foot down over your meds.

Yes, they really ought to be better quality this time, after all the DHEA. Quality is so much more important, and quantity can vary so wildly from cycle to cycle.

Nicks - what a bloody HUGE bump! Ouch - no wonder you need a harness with that! Hope you've got the Bio Oil out.

Laura - No developments - the market's dead as a dodo. No viewings, no nothing! Everyone's saying the same. I'm sure your cat lady will be fine.

Jen - all you can do is ask for the HCG tests - making sure you have three spaced two or three days apart, to make sure the levels are doubling - there's an HCG calculator on the net somewhere you can use to interpret the results if your maths is dodgy like mine!
If they try to **** you about, try saying you'll pay for the test - that might work.

Liza - blooming clinics! So for five grand you don't even get the courtesy of a phone call?   Still, that's good news it's all ok, and may get five eggs - result!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Miranda, how are you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not too bad - kacked as I got very little sleep! Pete was sleepwalking and sleeptalking, I was tossing and turning - rubbish!

Have you got some manuka honey and lemon for that throat, birdie?

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I've had 2 cups of manuka honey. lemon and hot water today so hopefully should be helping.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck beach


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Inc- how are you feeling?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that stuff - had one this morning at sparrow's fart when i couldn't sleep.

Think I'll sleep tonight! Off to bed to try the theory out.

Night night!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oh Sonia - I am so sorry.  definitely brings to it home to me that i need to wait for presents for Kate. RIP Bethany


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello again,

well I'm getting there.  Things are all kind of done, camera charging, ipod music updated, pants packed.... anythign else I need to do!?   Oh need to shave me mufty squirrel!!

Last day at work tom, I'm actually pretty organised on that front, shame boss in court, if he was there I would have been able to knock off bit early... still a chance he may get back from court early afternoon.  

Spoke to mate she is meeting me at the airport even though her plane lands 4 hours before mine.  No Af yet.. have a little pain so hoping she will arrive in the morning. Still have all my clothes to iron and pack but they are now all clean at least and chucked on sofa.

bed for me too.  Shattered.

Sonia - Hoping for lots of fertilisation tom.  

Beach - Hope the sore throat goes and your boobies swell to the size of melons tomorrow.  

Mirra- Hope the house gets snapped up tom with a rich cash buyer. 

Merse - Hope your muscles don't ache!  

Got a big day on Wed I think... Bugle scan and Francies EC and Sonias ET!!  I'll be flying all day, can't wait to land and gt logged on!

Oh next time I post I am gonna be SOOOO happy. 

Right def off to bed now.  

Night! XXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Juicy* - so sorry it didn't work this time - it sucks  - sending you lots of 

*Sheldon *- you too  - I am so sorry hon  Was you on short or long protocol? Am I right in saying you was at the Jinemed?

*Sonia* - so sad to read Bethany's story - how heartbreaking  - wishing you so much    for this cycle to work for you. Well done with getting 8 eggs today -  that you get 100% fertilsation and some fantastic quality embies   

*Merse* - good idea about the notes - good luck with working out all the stuff you want to ask at the follow-up  Enjoy the gym! 

*Nicks* - wow what a bodacious bump!! Loving the new pic! 

*Jennig* - glad you managed to get early scan sorted - good luck hon   

*Emma* - wow - sorry you are still feeling so sick - must be awful  Guess all you can do is keep your fluids up as much as you can - hope you get to feel better soon   

*Bugle* - good luck with the bloods/scans etc   

*Beachy* - I agree with the others  - don't read anything into the sore throat - it's April and there are so may lurgies around this time of year - and mega-pollen on top of that - stay    - blinking 2ww is enough to drive anybody 

*Siheilwli/Cat* - glad to hear you are now thinking ahead - hope you have a fab relaxing holiday  with lots of quality time for you and DH - where you off to? Hope you get a natural miracle   

*Mira* - have fun bargain hunting on eBay - is amazing how much money you can save on there compared with the shops 

*Laura* - oooh not long now - soo excited for you - hope work is a breeze tomorrow then its HOLIDAY time!!  When did you take your last pill? Sending you loads of    - hope you manage to get the cats sorted out 

*Francie* - good luck for EC on Wednesday - hope you get some tip-top eggs and that they all fertilise beautifully this time   

*Ophelia* - DH has been taking the Pycnogenol for about a year now - think its great stuff. He has chronic renal damage due to all the months of IV antibiotics he had to have to get rid of the fungal infection which caused his meningitis, and is under a Kidney Prof at the Royal London Hospital. After taking the Pycnogenol his blood/urine results improved  - not by a huge amount but enough for the Prof to be really pleased with his progress (they don't usually improve, just get steadily worse over years until dialysis is needed) and to fully endorse him carrying on taking it  So it must be good stuff, even without taking the IF into consideration. I have heard its good for endo too. 

*Lolli/Gab *- you back from MILs yet hon? Miss you! 

Love to everybody else  gotta go now as up early to have hair highlighted 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning 

Still feel poop and got sniffles as well now....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Beach! I've been awake since half four with mad worries   Feel rubbish now, don't know whether to try and go back to sleep or stick it out and feel pants all day  
Sorry about your cold - try not to worry it won't effect that snuggled embie!  
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Nicki, try and get some more sleep today and no more worrying xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah might try more ZZZZ's  
no more worrying for you too then!  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Promise, had my worry this morning when I got up to loo but nothing....off out today for lunch to a lovely restaurant with DH and we have sunshine!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls
Beach enjoy your lunch hope you are feeling a bit better 
Nicks get back to bed for a while! 
Sonia so sorry about Bethany you've been through so much heres hoping this is the one   
Laura glad your all organized and don't worry about cats 
Mir did you sleep any better
Hi Steph are you coming to me for hi lights  Better get dressed if you are!
Didn't hear back from the clinic regarding notes and the fact I'd asked for counselling but nobody had got back to me about it! Really if they can't sort counselling out when you've asked for it its a pretty bad show!! 
Hi to all have a good day xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Merse - Your clinic need sorting out    It really is disgraceful that they haven't sorted out conselling for you.  At least you have us  

Sonia - Sorry to hear about Bethany    Good luck for EC today - I have everything crossed for you   

Beach - Hurruh for no AF - enjoy your lunch    Will you be testing early with pee sticks?

Nicks - Wow, your bump is mahooosive!  It's really grown from 33 weeks - and didn't you take ages to show too?  Are you in a lot of discomfort?  Sorry to hear you had a pants night sleep worrying - I hope you manage 40 winks today  

Steph - Hope you hair went well.  I'm having mine done on Thursday.  

Had a doctors appointment today and heard the heart beat - it was lovely, just lovely.  Doc estimated it to be about 140bpm.  My anomaly scan is in three weeks time - will sort a ticker out later.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- glad that all is going well with bump x

Not sure about testing early as on HCG injections as progesterone support.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma thats lovely  xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I got the call from the hospital today, out of my 8 eggs, 5 eggs have fertilised

So its ET tommorrow at 3pm

Sonia xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sonia- that's excellent news, well done


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

I hope the DHEA is working for my little embies, please please please grow

Sonia xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Sonia - that wonderful news - sorry in my last post I wished you luck for EC - I meant fertilisation. It's the jet lag...it's sending me dooolally!  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma - how exciting!

Sonia - great news on the fertilisation!   for some great embies!!!

Thanks for the advice on presents etc.  I definitely won't be buying Kate anything yet and the article on preparing the dog for the baby can wait a while before being sent.  Laura is right - I am excited - but it is best to be cautious! 

Kate had another test yesterday to confirm that her hormone (is it HCG?) levels had doubled since Friday.  They had actually more than doubled but this is ok apparently.  Anyway her level was 373 if that means anything - the nurse just said it was fine.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonia, great news on the fertilisation.   for the ET.  

Little Jen, I'm no expert but if the levels are doubling that's great.

Laura, hope you're last day at work is going ok.  Have a good journey.  Look forward to reading your posts from Istanbul (even the name of the place sounds exciting).

Beach, sorry to hear you're not feeling better.  But like Nicki says, a cold won't affect your embie.  

Emma, congrats on hearing your baby's heartbeat.  How amazing!

Nicki, I love your new bump photo.  You've really grown! Hope you managed to get a bit more kip. 

Merse, sorry to hear your clinic are being [email protected]  Sometimes it really feels they take your money and run, doesn't it?  Grrrr....Are you up to phoning them up and having a bit of a show down? 

Steph, hope you're hair's looking fab.

Mirra, hope you're feeling ok today.  Fingers crossed for a surprise buyer.  

I'm knackered.  Had to stay up till 1am to have my HCG shot after getting up at 6.30 am (not that early for some but early for me!) to get to Raynes Park for a scan. Trying not to think about tomorrow's EC....


xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Not sure what to do really Francie I really feel that there is no back up at all it feels like out of sight out of mind and its a very small clinic so you'd think they'd be a bit more caring, but I think they just get numb to peoples feelings!!! Anyway best of luck for EC 
Sonia thats great news 
Jen that sounds very positive!
xxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Francie, really good news about the three follicles - am confidently predicting three lovely embies for you on Thurs!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow - best of luck, get a nice early night tonight!

Sonia, to you too for ET - great news on the fert and hope they are all dividing beautifully as I type!  Have ordered my DHEA and hope it arrives soon!

Beachgirl - sorry about continuing sniffles but good news on the knicker check this morning....   - the things it suddenly doesn't seem strange to say to people you've never met!!  

Laura - that's so nice that your friend is going to be there when you get off the plane - I bet having a laugh together tomorrow night is going to kick start the cycle nicely!  I didn't know you worked at a law firm, so do I!  Hope your boss gets back early

Merse, that really is a poor show re the counselling.  

Steph, thank you x

It feels like I suddenly have a lot of time on my hands with no appts for a couple of weeks (apart from Lister follow up, then NHS one!) but also time on my mind....without all the worrying and wondering to do

hello everyone else


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Beach - went back to sleep for a few hours so that's good! How was lunch?  
Ems - great you heard HB   You not succumbed to a doppler yet then?  
sonia - well done on those embies!   good luck for some crackers for ET!
Francie - good luck for EC  Hope its not too early a start  
Juicy - DHEA sometimes takes a while to arrive so be patient!   Try and enjoy your freetime - PLAN HOLIDAYS!  
LB - all the best for your journey tomorrow - you'll be having so much fun with your mate you won't have time to post!  
Merse - clinics eeh - so annoying  Even my 'very good' clinic still owe me money - it will be going in the child trust fund at this rate!
LJ - great news on HCG   You back in blighty now?
mirra - DH is trying to sell his 'development project' but nothing seems to be moving on the housing market as you say  
steph - any AF yet?
Cath J - stilll testing?  
Well been for my growth scan today - the girl is spot on for my size and estimated weight at the moment is 6lb 6!   They even looked at placental blood flow and that's all fine too. I asked the radiographer about how far down the head was and she said its difficult to assess but she could see all of it - ie not really very down at all!!  Little munchkin is gonna keep me waiting I think!  
Love to all I've missed  
nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- glad that you managed to get some sleep again, sounds like she's going to keep you on your toes    lunch was lovely but glands have got worse and still a high temperature, ended up falling asleep on way home in car....got awful stomach pains too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Whats all this worrying then 

Nicks - I was only joking about a bit alien bursting out.... please don't worry! 

Beach - Hows you?  Wish you would feel better soon. 

Emma - CAn they no guess the sex by the heartbeat?  One sex beats fster than the other... sorry can't remember details!  

Juicy - I am a social worker!  

Sonia - Fab Five!!

Merse - Think we need to find you a new clinic.    Not long now til follow up.

Well Cat woman has been and I have spend an hour telling her my instructions!  So feel better now.  I'm at the point of packing now were I start removing things as the case won't shut!  Need bath to 'defluff' and then Tim will be home with a bottle of wine and chinese!  

No Af yet which is a bugger, stopped pill sat at 8am, looks like Im a day behind already, must not worry though, worst case is I will have to delay my flight and stay longer, work will cope without me I'm sure.

Right musty finish this off then can relax! Phew. Nearly there!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- so glad to hear from you before you go, wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle x x x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura tons of luck hun keep me updated!!!  
Beach how you feelin now? 
Nicks must be lovely to see your little girl 
Well counsellor called an apparently I had an appointment today? Not sure how as I've never spoken to her? Also I could tell from the phone call that she just wasn't my cup of tea so not sure what to do now
Love to all xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

laura will be thinking of you hunny      

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-sometimes you can just tell can't you  

I still feel yuck, throat is worse and got awful AF pains...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Beach you can can't you! AF pains can be a really good sign! Any other symptoms? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely none apart from period pains,so scared x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whats happened on your last cycles? Didn't you bleed before now? Also its still early for symptoms you don't test till sat do you? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- that's what so scary, tomorrow is the day on both cycles that I bled.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well your not going to this time Beach  Its so bloody scary I know but I'm hoping and  for you! And sending tons of  and  xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Merse

Going to go and have a cuddle with DH then go to bed. Night xx x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

You do that cuddles are great! Talk in the morning  xxx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello,

Just a quick one from me as feeling knackered.

Laura, good luck for Turkey  

Francie, good luck for EC tomorrow, am hoping you get some good eggies  

Little Jen, marvellous news about your sis, that is one inspirational story, just goes to show about the FSH thing.

Spoons & Juicy, so sorry to hear your news  

Beach, af pains I think are a good sign  , for me personally, no af bads were usually a bad sign, if you get my drift, plus it is very very early to get any symptoms really, try and focus on embie/embies, burrowing in, PMA  

Nik, well done on your scan, not long to go!

Merse, is there just the one counsellor there?

Sonia, well done  

Nix, hope your cycle is going well!

Hi to everyone else, there are loads of people on here, sorry if I have missed anyone off.

Have been back at work, since last week which has been helping quite a lot, also had my review yesterday and looking ahead to another go in the summer, maybe the last go with my eggs, so aiming to get fit now, blah blah blah.  Anyhow off to bed now.  Night night.

Jxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Very quick one -

*Francie* - good luck for EC tomorrow - hope you get some great eggs   

*Sonia* - great news re fertilisation - good luck for ET tomorrow   

*Beachy* -    thinking of you!
*
Merse* - sorry your clinic are messing you about 

*Carole69* - how did you get on at EC last week? hope it went well and you now have great embies on board   

*Paris Nix* - hope you got some fab eggs today at EC   

*Jnr* - have you tested yet hon? sorry I'm not sure when your OTD was due 

*Laura* - have a fab journey - and a fab first day in Istanbul - top tip - don't forget - when you get to the Gonen - try not to let them put you in a room on the end of a corridor as the signal from the router would be so weak/check your wireless internet works properly before you unpack everything in case you need to move  Your mufty squirrel comment made me snort my tea out of my nose! 

*Nicks* - no AF yet - not due till 25th ish - glad scan went well 

*Lincs Jax* and *Juicy* -   

Love to all

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you girls.

Beach - Thinking of you sweetie.  It is all so scarey.  

Right I'm off to bed, I'l log in when i get there let you all know I'm safe and sound.    Thanks for the tip Steph.

Nght night. X


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Laura - Safe journey   

Merse - Would it be worth seeing the counsellor just so you know that you've explored that option - sometimes people can surprise you.  Have you decided where you're going to get your second opinion from?

Francie - Good luck for today   

LincsJax - Glad FU went well  

Nicks - No, don't have a doppler.  Wouldn't know where to buy one over here.  Tbh, if I had one I don't think I would ever leave the house again as I'd be listening to the hb all day long    Glad you had a peep at LO yesterday - sending lots of head engaged vibes to you    

Beachy - AF pains are good, honest     Sorry you're feeling pants with the sore throat, etc.  There are lots of viruses going round at the moment, aren't there?  I'm still recovering from my cold from hell I caught in the UK.  

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, up now as couldn't sleep, throat just as bad and I must have gone to the loo twenty times in the night to check all was ok


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Beachy - Sorry that your throat is still sore but    that there's no sign of AF - long may it continue


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- I'm praying     j  just taking it easy.  Off to farm shop and tesco as soon as DH is ready!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls 
Beach glad all is well 
Em thanks for advice will mull over what you said! 
Have a good day all
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-thanks for positivity last night


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No probs hun off to work now will check in later!  xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Beach   xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- think I missed you, went to bed for a nap and just back up x 

Hope everyone is ok, Mir, you've been quiet? x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everybody 

Thanks for all your good wishes for my EC today.  They got 4 eggs (the big follicle had already popped) but out of those 4 only 2 were good enough to inject.  So we have to wait till tomorrow to see if either of those have fertilised.  I'm feeling very upset and tearful.  I find it so difficult to belief that if none of the 3 last time were fertilised that either of the 2 will this time. The idea of every getting pregnant again seems about as likely as me climbing Mount Everest on my hands. And I just don't know how I'm going to cope with bad news tomorrow. Sorry for sounding so negative.

As if the whole thing wasn't stressful enough, my clinic told me the wrong time for my EC so my DH and I were in John Lewis buying sheets thinking we had loads of time when we got a call from the clinic doing the EC saying where are you, you're late, get here now.  And the my clinic told them I was having IVF, not ICSI.  Fortunately I noticed that the bill was too cheap so we managed to correct it in time. But together with the mess up over my blood results, in doesn't exactly inspire confidence that we have got the best possible care for what is after all our very last go.  In fact the words p**s up and brewery in the same sentence come to mind.

Sorry for the me post and for being so down. And for the lask of personals.

Hope you're all doing ok.

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Francie    I know it's been siad before but 2 is good. Sounds like your clinic are negligible for telling you the wrong time, maybe it's worth sending a letter informing them of your delay as this could have had an effect on your 'early' ovulation.

Good luck for fertilisation


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hope you had a good nap Beach!
Francie I think you should put it in writting that you were given the wrong time. 2 is great so sending you lots of  xxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Francie - 2 is 1 more than you need!  

   for fertilisation.  

i agree you need to complain about the timing thing.  sorry but they must know how stressful it all is, without messing up things which are easy to get right!

Beach - you ok?  

Merse - your doggie pic always makes me smile.  What a cutie!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Jen he's very cute isn't he! He's just helping me change the bed by lying all over everything!!!!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Francie - try and stay positive   its not over til its over. Wait and see what tomorrow brings, you might be worrying for nothing  everything crossed for you.
Hope everyone else has had a good day! I've been out in the sun sitting under our lovely new pergola that DH built 2 days ago!  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We're ok thanks LJ, just watcing I am Legend but got to a scary but so got laptop out...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh I love that film Beach but really jumpy!!! 
Nicks glad you enjoyed the sunshine! I had a lovely walk with my Mum,Niece and of course the real Merse! 
xxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone...
Good Luck for ET francie.
Beach Af pains are good - I keep telling myself that 6 weeks later!!!! 
Anyway - had a bit of a jekyl and hyde day. Went for scan first thing - was absolutely terrified- every symptom - or even lack of is a constant worry!! Was seriously worried they'd find nothing in there and that all the joys of BFP were a false alarm- I started reading the thread on waiting for 1st scan and there were so many negative stories- I made myself stop!
Anyway - went to London for 9am- had the nice doctor and he was very matter of fact and took down info etc.. - then scanned and we have one healthey embryo growing away in there! We even saw the heart beat!!! Me and DH were close to if not actually in tears!! He then searched around to see if the other two had implanted anywhere they shouldnt and couldn't find any probs. So sorry all of those of you who were waiting for a multiples story - it is just the one!! But that is good enough for us!
Then as a treat DH took me to abercrombie and Fitch for some retail therapy - they had a half naked male model doing a photo shoot in there - very exciting and he was seriously muscly! Then we came home and are changing our cars at the moment - so decided to go and  get new one as it was ready - and DH had surprised me by getting a personalised number plate!  So that's the nice part of the day..
Then I went back to school!!! Since my upset on Friday a certain substance is hitting the fan in all directions and it was like this morning had never happened!! 
Anyway - we are forgetting that for the moment and enjoying today for what it is before the next stage starts and then the next - I really do wonder if there comes a point when you can finally relax and enjoy things!
Good luck all of you TX and sorry for lack of personals!
Speak to you soon....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bugle- congratulations, so pleased you have one healthy baby, enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bugle fantastic news!!  xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Bugle - great news hun!   One is fantastic - less risky by far.   Hope your new car is pushchair friendly - they are pretty bulky!  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Well I'm here and settled in.  All nice in the hotel. Lovely big room, I have a double to mysefl and jenny has a single. Hada nose around and went to Deep restaurant for dinner.  Had Hallumi Cheese salad..MMMM!  Weather lovely, although think rain is coming later in the week.  

Af arrived early this morning, quite light, but guess thats the pill, going to the hosp tom at 2pm for consult,scans and bloods.

Really shattered so having an early night (its 10pm here!) Jenny is already asleep as she got an early flight and has been up since 3!

Bugle - Woo Hoo.  Perfect. One bubba.  

Mirra and Merse - Thanks for texts, just checked phone, its working fine out here! XX

beach -    Not long now.  Milestone getting through today with no Af!    Getting up for wee's in the night!!?  Good sign.

XXX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

glad your settled in laura + there safe + sound, goodluck with tommorow + glad that AF turned up   now get to bed + get some rest  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes mum!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Laura glad your there safe n sound and AF turned up! Have a good sleep hun 
Mir says hi to all shes at a village quiz tonight!
xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- so glad to hear that you got there safely, go and get some sleep as you've a busy schedule ahead x x x 

Anyone heard from Gabs?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Think she's at her MIL's Beach xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- thanks, was worried about and don't have contact number.  How are you?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No I don't have her number either not sure if Mir has will ask her! More to the point my dear hows you  I'm OK got AF pains which I seem to be getting on an off all the time now think its the endo playing up!!! Collect my notes Fri and follow up Next Thurs so will ask about it then!
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m ok, trying to take my mind of things but of course it's like a bad penny isn't it...can't think about anything else.  Hoping to get through tonight and then we can start tomorrow afresh x    just off to finish sorting wardrobes out as taking winter clothes out to pack away...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Your so organized Beach  Good to take your mind off things though! xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

*  while im here just a little reminder ladies 
Have you considered the Chat Room*

*******************************************************

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68024.0

You can always arrange to meet at a particular room just for yourselves....but do check the calendar to ensure there aren't already any events booked...but there are several rooms to choose from.

thankyou for considering this as an option to chat
xxx

​


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad you are there alright LB!   Hope tomorrow goes well!
Beach   
Merse - roll on next week and your new plan  
Hope Mirra wins some money at that quiz mind you the pregnant brain ain't wot it used to be!   
Love ya
NW


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Laura

Your in box is full.

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck with this cycle.  

Sam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evenin' all!

God, that quiz was haaaaaard... It wasn't just preggo brain either - the winners only got 85 out of a possible 155. Jeez.

I had a mate over last night, so couldn't get on then either - sorry to be absent.

Now, what have I missed? No auntie Beach - yay! Tomorrow's the crucial day, is it? I'll check in on you and see how you are in the day. But this cycle is DIFFERENT, ya hear? 

Merse my darling - thanks for my text! I'm sure they thought I was getting the answers when I was texting you back! 

Laura - you made it! Bloody long day, travelling there, isn't it? Your dinner sounds yummy! I had no time so went to McDonald's. Had one of their milkshakes with my meal - usually hate 'em, so I must need calcium.
Good luck for the cons etc tomorrow!

Does any of us have gab's number? I'm confused, as i thought I had it, but haven't got her under any of her aliases. Gab, are you there sweetpea?

Bugle - great news about your bab! Such a relief, isn't it? Prepare yourself for the milestones - it's incredible to believe you still worry so much even when it's all gone right. Stay off the trimester threads, ok?  

Nicks - hello dear! Did you know the proper name for a facelift? One of the quiz questions. Rhy-something-ectomy... We thought the ectomy muct mean something being taken away, and the rhy would be blood, but what did we know? Evidently not much.  

Francie - I remember my NCE exams - officially the worst ever nightmares anyway - all seemed to go wrong with timing etc, but then I passed all three. The fact they got four eggs is great - two is enough. I'm praying for 100% fertilisation for you.

Sorry to those I missed.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Francie* - I would also be pee'd off with the clinic if I was you - hope you put them straight  2 eggs is still great news though  sending loads of    that they both fertilise and grow beautifully before being put back where they belong - one step at a time hon   

*Cleg* - thanks for the chat link - I'm usually on after everybody else has gone to bed! I don't mind chat rooms in general but would always rather post at leisure on a thread as I like to put some thought into what I'm saying rather just rattling away in a chat room, where all the info exchanged gets lost in the ether and can't be searched/accessed in the future.

*Mira* - wow - sounds hard - I wouldn't have know the face-lift question - I think "Rhino" is nose because a nosejob is rhinoplasty... found out the other day that the TV quiz show me and Paul were on is going to be aired on the Challenge channel sometime during the week beginning June 9th. It was filmed last November - I will look sooo young!  

I think Gab is still at her MILs - she came home from Turkey a week earlier than she thought she would not sure but sI don't think she'd be due back at work yet. 
*
Lolli/Gab* - hope you are OK if you are reading this 

*Beach* - no bleeding is great news   

*Laura* - so glad you got there safely and that AF has arrived  - good luck at your first appointment tomorrow   

*Bugle* - great news re your scan - must be so ressuring to see that heartbeat on the screen - hope you can now relax a bit and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! 

Had a lovely day today - round my Mum's in late afternoon/evening for a get-together as it was my older brother's 41st birthday - had great fun playing with water pistols in the garden with 5-year old nephew!  Until the sun disappeared and it all got a bit brrrrrrrr!

Better go have my bath before I get to bed as is getting late!

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Mir- yesterday was the milestone day and so far so good. xx

Hi to everyone, at home today and if the weather holds off then going to ask DH to go plant shopping with me.

Love Karenx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh, brilliant Beachie! You've passed the vital point! Sorry i wasn't around to help you through it.  

Gah - woke with the most painful cramp in my calf. Ouch! I've never had it before. I blame it on my two evenings' doing things instead of resting up. Usually I drink tonnes of water, walk the dogs then lie down and have a long bath, but I wasn't able to do that the last two nights - if this is the result I'm not going out again!
Got to go out again tonight, for the first antenatal class - I really don't want to. It's too hard to work full-time with commuting then do stuff in the evenings! Can't I learn everything on Google?
It's half an hour's drive again from here, and I'll already have driven half an hour home...

Maybe I could do the other three classes and the first one last? Like a film? Nicks - do I have to do them in order?

It's just really stressing me out, this cramp - my DH's ex wife had a still birth at full-term because of a clot in her leg.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning 
Mir I'm sure you haven't got a clot but if you are worried go to your GP  I can't adsvise on antenatal but I'm sure you'll know what to do when it happens!!!
Beach enjoy your plant shopping!
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, another day and another dollar.

Mir- do you really need to go? I've not got Gab's number x

Merse- enjoy work, it's lovely outside but I'm sure that it'll rain shortly.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that's very odd - how did we all communicate with her on the night we met in Pompey?

Peculiar.

God, better go walk the dogs or I'll not get out. Speak later!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think perhaps she had Laura's number?
Beach its over cast and looking like rain here! Hows the AF pains? xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- can't be sure about anything anymore, all I can think is that the HCG is doing its job and holding of AF....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for you! Are you still waiting till after week end to test? xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes it's Monday....not too long now.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No not long now!  Off to work now! xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well Rose and Lily are on board in my tummy. I had ET yesterday and ever since then I have had bad tummy ache so resting up now and i am always sneezing (where did that come from). One embryo is a grade 2, 4 cell the other embryo is a Grade 3, 4 cell. There were no frosties. So I am so hoping this time it will work.

Hope everyone is well

Sonia xx  I AM PUPO


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sonia- congratulations on being PUPO x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Sonia - Congrats on being PUPO - I hope they stick around for 8/9 months   

Beachy - Am so glad you passed that milestone yesterday - things are looking good.  When was your last hcg support injection and how much did you have?  Just wondering when you could feasibly test early for an accurate result    Sorry - I'm a serial early tester like Mira    Enjoy buying some plants  

Merse - Hi hon    How are you?  What are you up to today?  Had my hair cut and highlighted/foils for £40 today - bit of a bargain.  How much do you charge?

Still got my cold and now seem to be deaf in one ear - think that's the catarrh.

Right, back later xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Morning all!

Beach - congratulations on getting this far.  Your worries about AF pains are like deja vu for me.  Heard it all from Kate last week, in the few days before her BFP.   so hard for you!

Merse - Awww the little guy helps make up the bed.  Adorable face, ears and tail and helpful round the house too!!  What a gem!  

LauraB - glad you have arrived safely - really   for a great cycle for you.    

Jax - good to hear you sounding so positive.  Hope they can help on the immune issues.  

Juicy - hope you are ok

Francie -   for good news on fertilisation

Bugle - great that all went well at the scan.  Kate's is on 5th May and she is anxious.  You must be thrilled.  I'm never sure about the abercrombie and fitch in London - very dark, noisy and crowded. Or maybe I'm just getting old!  

Miranda - no idea about the technical term for a facelift.  I don't need to know now since the plastic surgery fund is going to be swallowed up by egg freezing (or oocyte cyropreservation, a term I do know!!). Don't worry about the leg pain - a clot is extraordinarily unlikely.

Sonia - many congratulations on being PUPO!    

Emmachoc - good for you on the bargain haircut. Sets me back £55 just to cut and blow dry my mop!

NicksW - I haven't commented on that bump yet; it is HUGE!!  Hope little miss puts in an appearance soon. 

You're still not getting the real Kate on here yet - everything has gone well and if she goes on herself it apparently might jinx things.   

Lots of love and hugs to everyone I've missed.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- last HCG was yesterday so no chance of testing too early....wish I could.

LJ- hope that you're right


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ - as long as you keep us informed about you and your sis - two for one!  
Beach - stay positive hun - all sounding good!   
sonia - great embies! PUPO!   rose and Lily - you will deffo get twin boys now!  
Mirra - there was no particular order to our antenatals - no structure at all actaully - have you been given a schedule? Don't actually know the word for face lift - I do some plastics but we don't do them on NHS - only boob jobs which it seems you can get very easily by going to your GP and saying you are depressed     something that really annoys me, NHS money and all that!
Merse - hi chick! I paid £15 for my mobile haircut and its £36.90 in the salon where you get free hair dye fumes - yuck!   Much preferred it in my own kitchen!
LB - good luck for today!  
francie   
Steph - was going to ask about your show! - Remind us again nearer the time  

Off for more tea.....
Love NW


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Not been posting much as probably I'm beginning to realise that I'm no longer a poor responder ever to get pregnant with own child.

I've been reading your posts but feel that I am an outsider and can no longer post as I am on a different journey to you all now.  Everyone here is either pregnant with own eggs or  are trying to get pregnant with own eggs and this is no longer my journey anymore.

Don't get me wrong I'm not being down but I just need to go somewhere where similair women am going through this particular journey so am hanging around the Donor board and treatment aboard threads and even joined the Donor Conception Network.

I would just like to say that you have all been a life saver for me from the very first day I posted here 
There were days when I didn't have the strength to carry on but your words of encouragement and hope lifted me out of the dark pit that I was in.

All in all I just want to say that you have all made a difference in my healing journey and I will take that with me.

I would like to post now and again to let you know about my Donor journey as well as helping any ladies here that might take that journey.

I will stay low for a while and get on with the job at hand.  Starting pill in the next few days and then the clinic will start looking for donor.

Once again girls you are all beautiful and special and most of all mothers in your hearts    

Love 

Odettexxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

odette      

sonia xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Odette - good luck with your journey.


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello All

Sorry that I haven't been on for ages to update you. My Great Dane finally had her pups 5 days late so I have been enconsed in canine labour (over 24 hours), cleaning out puppy crate and catching up on sleep. They are gorgoeus though, 9 healthy little things (sadly 3 were dead).

I had my HCG test on Tuesday and it was 170 so I can now officially write   My first scan is on 16th May at 7 weeks. Will have to get through my wedding on 10th May not knowing if all is ok but will prob have another blood test next week just to check things are progressing.

Beachy - I am so pleased for you that you have got this far, every milestone was so important to me 
Bugle - great news with the scan, I hope to be having the same news in 3 weeks.
Laura - don't know if you are checking internet - but wishing you loads of luck for your treatment in Turkey
Nicki - Love your new bump picture, any labour signs yet?
Sonia - congrats on being PUPO
Steph - Hope all well with you
Miranda - Keep sleeping when you can. I'm tired already!!!!!

Love to everyone else.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

cath j    

sonia xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cath congratulations!
Sonia well done on becoming PUPO 
Odette I'm not doing anything and not likely to be so I'm in a different situation to everybody here but in a funny way it helps to keep in contact with hear about the BFPs while I still pray for a miracle! Wishing you tons of luck with your donor eggs soon you'll be a mummy  Please let us know about your journey.
Em I charge about the same!
xxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Odette   for your journey and how hard it must have been to get the BFN after barcelona, I was so hopeful for you and can only imagine how much grief you have had to bear and how much soul searching you have done since then.

I hope the donor boards have given you some comfort, I saw a post from a lady called Vanilla on the Lister thread i post in yesterday - pic of her beautiful DE baby and she couldn't be happier - baby even looks a bit like her!  

I don't want to bring down anyone's hopes on this thread but being realistic I imagine many of us, with the IF challenges we face, have had to contemplate DE - so can empathise with your situation, even if we have not made the transition that you now have.  I hope you do keep us updated as I for one will follow your journey with interest and will be rooting for you all the way.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

odette - I totally understand. good Luck on your new journey and please keep us updated from time to time, you have been a good pal on this thread!   

Cath J - well done - that's good news! If i'd been pregnant at my wedding I might have got away with no 'chicken fillets' down my bra on the big day!!   Good Luck and don't go overdoing it.   
NW


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello girls... Keep telling myself I have to get off the boards...

Good luck to all and congratulation on bfps...


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oops and congrats Sonia, on being PUPO       !!!

and well done on the official hcg reading, Cath!  and the puppies of course!

Hi LJ, are you back safely from Florida then - hope the jet lag wasn't too bad!

Miranda, did you bunk the class - wouldn't blame you after a long day. I would not want to get back in the car after a commute (and I'm not even pregnant!) 

Beachgirl today must be hard and no early testing would be a nightmare for me but you're being very brave and nearly, nearly there!  

hello everyone else


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry - me post coming up 

I had an email from the Professor at the Jinemed this afternoon to give me my AMH blood test result. It is 0.11 ng/ml, on a range of 0-6 this is very, very low. Anything under 0.3 on this range is an indicator of POF (Premature Ovarian Failure).

I knew it would be bad but was hoping it wouldn't be quite this bad, so am feeling gutted. 

I just emailed him back to ask if this means that some months I wouldn't have eggs? Providing I have an egg  we are are still going to try Natural IVF this month - but because I'm due for AF today/tomorrow and he wants me to go to the Portland for day 2 scan, think this may bugger things up if day 2 falls at the weekend. I asked about this in the email but not sure when I'll get a reply though as its 5 o clock there.  We'll see.

Sorry to be so 

Steph xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph - I know this might be clutching at straws but when i did my AMH (via internet company - www.gynaecheck.co.uk) it said for an accurate reading it is important you are not taking the ocp and if you are you must stop, have a withdrawal bleed, wait a month, have a normal period and then do the test any day.   I think you did all those blood tests at Jinemed after just stopping the pill? Can your new clinic check it again? i paid £145 for mine and sent it off (you would need to get someone to take your blood) - even if it comes back a bit higher at least it would make you feel a bit better. anyway alot of us defy these blood tests and docs on here so you carry on with your natural IVF    
love Nicsk  
PS - surely Portland hospital is open weekends for scans?

/links


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Nicks 

Hope you are right about the OCP thing - and it may be a bit higher.  

Was having a bit of a  knee-jerk reaction - starting to get my head around it now, and I don't think I'll get it retested (at least not yet) as it wouldn't change our plans (and I know from past response and FSH readings that it will be low). We will still try Natural IVF, and try to stay    that it will work. Gonna take a leaf out of Swinny's (  ) book and try not to let myself twist my brain into knots over blood test results.

The Natural IVF will be at the Jinemed - only having scans at the Portland with an associate of the Prof's - Dr Ertan - so depends on whether he would be there or could delegate to someone else - will play it by ear I think - still have tomorrow to find out about it.

Thanks hon  

Steph xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Steph - don't lose your PMA based on one AMH test.  As Nicks says, you may need to be hormone free for a while.  Plus, as I know all too well from personal experience, this is a new test and there is no consensus on it yet.  My tests showed that it can possibly fluctuate even though studies indicate otherwise or, if this is not the case, it may be a hard test to carry out and the results can hence easily go wrong.  I was 1.6 one month and 0.4 the very next month (my clinic said their ideal range was 1.2 - 9.4). Even my doctor admitted that my results showed either it may, contrary to studies, fluctuate in some people or the test must have been inaccurately performed since it is difficult.  Neither inspired me to rely on it!!  At any rate, don't change your plans or feel things are over based on one single test result.  It cannot tell you everything.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I think you should re-test.  God just had min done after the pill... maybe I should have reminded them I was on the pill. Could you email back the prof and ask him?

Beach - No news I assume is good news?  

Sonia -  

Well I had an andral scan today which showed 6 follies on the right and possibly one on the left.  Which i think sounds good? But I have nothing to compare.  I have letrozal tablets which I have started today then a 300 gonal and 150 menopur... did tryto give me menogen but I asked them to swap it!  Everyone was friendly and nice.  Saw Dr Munip who is pretty cute!!

They said to start the injections tom and I am able to them any time.  I want to start them in the morning as then I won't tie myself in each day to being back at a certain time.  But I only have meds for next few days and none for monday and my scan monday is for 2pm.... think it will be ok that my monday meds will be later?

Anyway sorry no time for personals my mate in the gym and I am meeting her for a swim in a 10mins!  Then snooze...the food and womb juice!!!

XXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Also I have no anti-ovulation drug. Is this ok? MAybe they forgot to give it to me or maybe I'll take it later in the cycle?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm hanging in there x x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*LittleJen* - thanks  you are right - gonna try not to think about it too much - was a test that I was never actually that keen/bothered about having as I already knew it would be very low... so I when I think sensibly about it - I haven't actually been told anything I didn't already know! 

*Laura *- don't worry about the AMH test hon - by the time they give you the result you will have embies on board    Well done on pushing for the Menopur over the Menogon - less painful! 

6/7 antral follicles is really good for a poor responder - oooh its looking good for you, I am so pleased    

We also really liked Munip, he is very calm and warm. I did my jabs in the morning too and was late having one once - they did it at the clinic for me when they gave me the next few day's drugs - so was only a few hours late - they said this was fine.

I also worried about the lack of anti-ovulation drug but was reassured by Mira that they would give cetrotide later on - but I never got that far.

Have a lovely swim in the Gonen's pool (its very warm - like a bath  )

What are your first impressions of Istanbul? I really hope you enjoy it  What's the weather like there?

*Sonia *- well done PUPO lady!! sending you lots of sticky vibes for your embies and I really hope they snuggle in for the long haul    Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too 

*Odette* - what a lovely post - you are so special - can totally understand you wanting to move on to the donor boards but please stick around here occasionally and let us know how you get on. Sadly and realisticaly, as Juicy says, I think some of us will inevitably be following you down the donor route and your experiences will be so invaluable to us - we are all rooting for you. And please don't feel like an outsider - you are still a poor responder - just one at a different stage of her IF journey    Wishing you lots and lots of    for the future 

*Cath J* - great news about the blood test  - wow 10th May is racing up - hope you have the most wonderful wedding and that it signals the start to a whole new lucky life together    Will you be having a honeymoon? or having it later?

*Beachy* -   

*Juicy* -   

*Incy* -   

*Emma* - hope your cold/dodgy ear are better soon 

Love to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Steph!  What would I do without you girls!!

I'm a bit upset with the pool... was already for a gentle swim and then about 10 german couples came in and ruined it... all being silly and splashing so we came back up!  

Been for a long walk today went out at 11 and got back at 6 and only sat down for a couple of tea's and so alot of walking!  Sofar been lovely, no probs, just having a lazy time wandering about.

So you think 6-7 follies is ok?  Doesthis mean I have the potential of having 6 follicales? I don't know much about andrals.  Am i likely to lose a couple?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Steph - Kate's clinic didn't offer the AMH test at all; she got a "second opinion" and they told her not to bother.  With her FSH it was only ever going to be dire, so what was the merit in seeking out yet more bad news  And she has managed that BFP. 

Laura - sounds like you have a great base of follies there.  Hopefully the stims will squeeze out a few more and you'll have a fab cycle!    

Odette - your post brought tears to my eyes.  You really must write that book - you have a talent! 

Connie -  hi there! 

Beach -    

Cath J - all sounds very exciting!  I am sure your wedding will be wonderful!

Merse - carry on praying for your miracle; they do happen   

love to everyone else


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Laura,

wow 10 couples in that little pool would definitely be a crowd! And think of all the hairy armpits! (and that's just the men!) 

Glad you are enjoying mooching about - Paul and I felt really fit after 2 weeks of walking - the taxis are cheap but it's also a great place to mooch about in! 

Don't know if you already know this from the Jinemed thread - but make sure when you do get in a cab that they have the metre starting on 2.00 lira - if it's on 3.00 to start then they have put you on the after-midnight night-time rate which goes up a lot quicker. A couple of them tried this with us - you just need to point to the metre and say "Goonduz! Goonduz Lootfen!" (Day! Day Please!) and they should change it.

I think 6-7 follicles on antral count is fab - most I ever had was 3 to start I think, and I got 5 eggs once. I think this means you should get all of these grow and maybe a couple of smaller ones which are currently too small to measure too if you are lucky. I know we shouldn't speculate and I'm no expert but this would mean 4-5 eggs at least I would think. I so hope you will be lucky this time   

Steph xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

hi steph - portland is where I had all my stuff done - under DR saradpogan who is lovely - but strangely enough they don't scan there - they send you to 137 harley street - who only opearte mon - fri 9 - 5 as we had some trouble getting there on the right days and times!
Dr saradogan just left a lovely message on my phone! At Harley street - ask for dr tom holland - he is lovely! They then fax the results to saradogan who then phones you back within a couple of hours.
Laura - glad to hear you are in Turkey - can't believe how long ago it seems we were there! - theres a nice italian off the main shopping street there - pretty much opposite the Deep street - sorry don't know name!
Beach    
Cath congrats!
Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Whew - where to start...

Laura - Steph's right, you'll be put on Cetrotide about halfway through to hold back ovulation. Well done on the follie count! That's ace! Munip's lovely, isn't he? Hopefully those Germs won't be there next time. I mostly swam on my own or with only one other person - the Turks don't do swimming for some reason. I think I had fewer antrals than that when i was there - and got eight follies in the end. Four eggs though- think that's my limit. All looking good!

Steph - The Lister told me to wait for three periods after my cancelled cycle to test my AMH, so i would have thought the pill would affect the result. But you don't want to wait and get t done again, as you know most of how your body is. Hopefully you'll get two good 'uns on a natural cycle, and the AMH won't matter anymore.

Odette - it's sad you're moving on, but I completely understand. Make sure we get updates though!  

Beach - you're still PUPO!!! Hooray! Come on embies - mak sure you're bedded in well.

Juicy  yes I've bunked! I couldn't get back in the car - I've done about 80 miles today and I'm shattered, teaching my retired village correspondents how to upload columns to the web. I'm writing this from my bed! Going to have a nap, as my leg still hurts.

Cath - pic of the puppies please! Such a shame she lost some - such a big litter I guess it happens a lot. But still hard to take. Well done on your HCG!

LilJen - so you're not having a facelift after all this cryopreservation?  

Nicks - can't believe that about the boob jobs.   VERY annoying, partic when they won't fund some cancer treatments.

Merse - hello!  

The rest of you- I'll be back later, as I'm going to have a lovely nap and hope to wake with a comfy leg.if not, I'm seeing the madwife tomorrow anyway and will ask her advice.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Mir- x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Odette, what a lovely post. And what a determined and strong lady you are. I understand completely that you are moving on to a new stage in your journey and I wish you well with that.  Please do come back and tell us from time to time how you are getting on.  

Sonia, congrats on being PUPO.    

Bugle, congrats.  A heartbeat!  Fantastic.  

Cath, congrats too.  A blood result always makes it feel so much more real.

Laura, 7 antral follies is great!  That means there's 7 follies waiting to develop and you've not even taken any drugs yet. I reckon you're going to get a good crop this time.

Mirra, hope you're feeling better and had a good nap. 

Beach, hang in there.  It all lokks very positive. 

Steph, so sorry about your result.   Bhah to AMH! I don't think it means anything.  But I know how hard it is to get news like that.  Especially written down in an e-mail where you can't ask questions. I htink you're right to not think about it.  As you say, it's the results that count  not the test results. I hope you AF arrives so you can get your scan done.  

Inc, hi there.

Juicy, just sent you a PM.  

As for me, well 1 of our 2 injected eggs fertilised so know we have to wait to see if it's still dividing tomorrow morning  to see if we are going to get an ET.  So yet another night on tenderhooks. I'm so terrified.  


xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Excellent antral count Laura... Well-done... 5-6 follies/eggs potentially...

Francie -    

STeph


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - brilliant dude! sounds really positive!    Enjoy yourself out there! this will be YOUR time    
mirra - forgot to say, sometimes if you have a bad cramp it tears the muscle fibres and can be sore for days - that's the most likely cause and they are common in pregnancy   . Touch wood I've only had one so far. Be more worried if you had any swelling though...
Francie - hope that little one does the biz sweetie      
Inc -  
NW


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Francie *- am  that your fighter embie carrys on dividing so that you can get him/her back on board tomorrow - sending you loads of   

*Cath J* - yeahhhh pics of the pups would be fab - are you on ********?

*Mira* - hope the leg pain is gone soon hon - make sure you put your feet up whenever you can 

Just checking up on some of us:

*Carole69 *- don't know if you are still with us - any news re your EC last week?   

*Paris Nix* - don't know if you are still with us - any news re your EC on Tuesday?   

*Silverglitter* - don't know if you are still with us - how's your treatment going?   

*TracyM* - if you too are still with us - am I right in saying you started treatment yesterday? please let us know how you're getting on - wishing you lots of luck if you did   

*Jnr* - if you too are still with us - have you tested yet hon?   

Back later - better go finish my ironing!

Steph xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Girlies......      

How much Ive just caught up with you all...

firstly just wanted to say....                          .....................to all our ladies with BFP's cant remember off hand need Steph's list there is so many of you...... 

All you PUPO ladies...hang in there....            

Beach - Ive Pm'd YOU CAN DO THIS ....... 

I would also like to add lots of     to everyone who have just received bad news whether its a negative result or naughty lab results..... ...remember we always tell each other doesnt matter what the bloods say its the whole person and their situation that we look at....Bloods are only guidelines for docs...Im sure Nics will tell you that too....
Steph - Please note ALL OF THE ABOVE...... 

Mir and Nicki - Gloves, newspaper and string although will be getting you to cross yr legs Mir as its not that time yet..try and time the waters breaking in Mothercare...good call just think of all those Vouchers.....   

Inc - Where have you been swannying off to then..... 

Swinny - Dont blame you about not stressing out over results and tests...and well done on being so positive...  ...like I told Steph I look after a lot of woman who are in their Mid forties who are PG and are nearly going through the menopause and Im sure their FSH is in the rooftops and above......its only a number Swinny..... .....My highest FSH has been 19...Im just putting more DHEA down my heed under Prof's adivce at the Jinemed.75mg now...along with High Dose Folic Acid. ( 2 tabs daily)

Laura - Good count honey...sounds really positive to me...so glad you didnt have the same scenario I did and poor Steph....  ...you have to get a BFP for us now ok...and you Beach.... ....no pressure..... ...also there is a lovely italian at the end of the street Italiano something and they do a lot of veggie stuff cant remember the name but.... 

Francie -         ...for ET honey....xxxxxxxxxxxxx

ok I know Ive forgotten some people but the brain is shot ....will post after this about our adventure at MIL's and it was an adventure...my life is so complicated....it really is sometimes...anyway will post first of all my dh adventures in Jinemed which Im sure will give you a chuckle....then tell you our plans after that.....going to post this so I dont lose it....

Emms - nearly 4 months..... ...how long can remember the coke and lemonade breakfasts still....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, feeling hopeful, but trying not to get ahead of myself! Can you imagine if I get 7 follies!!  

Beach - Is it 2 more sleeps til test day?  Looking good. How you feeling?  

Lolly - Your back! We missed you! Whats your plan now??

Shattered, not had a sleep today! So off to bed now.

Night night!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Lolly!!!!! Lovely to have you back! Good that you're getting on with prep for your next tx - it's got to be different this time I reckon.

Laura - you may well get more than those seven with the letrazole! I was amazed to get eight follies. I only had two the first scan, then four, then six, then eight...

Steph - the leg pain is still there, and I feel sick and shivery. No more gallivanting in the evenings! Obviously bad for me. All the things I've read about avoiding leg cramps I usually do in the evenings - drink loads of water, warm bath, resting up - two nights where I've not done that and I wake up to this! Soooo paranoid about a blood clot still.

Nicks - when I woke this morning I screamed with the pain - the muscle was standing out from my leg! But it doesn't appear swollen.  

Right you chaps, I'm off for my bath as I feel awful. Probably just go to bed after that as I feel so sick.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

miranda   have been reading along and noticed your cramping + maybe it is worth a visit to your GP to put your mind at rest  

xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite ,Nite Laura

too bad you can read my story tomorrow...

anyway here goes...our first night in Turkey...dh decided to try and find a kettle so armed with Turkish dictionary he goes on his little errand...me and ds watching tele oblivious to all that is going on...!!!!! 

He bumps into someone who introduces himself as mataus and he asks dh if he can help him...dh says yes Im looking for a kettle ...ah mataus says I know just the shop...anyway my dh is quite wise a man of the world who has spent some time in lovely places like belize...say no more....anyway he goes for a little walk there is security police around so he reckons he is allright..
anyway on the way mataus says aaaahhh there is my bar do you fancy a drink while we are on the way.....I am a barman and this is my bar...do you like russian girls....
dh then says I am married not interested,...mataus then says I show your family my bar later please come in for one drink...
anyway he goes in.... ...mental I know...and the place looks really seedy a bit like those clubs you see on television...(not that Ive ever been in one... ...) anyway mataus says he knows where dh can get a kettle wont give dh his dictionary back...then tells dh to sit down at this horseshoe table/bench on a step still looking through the dictionary in the dark  ...he then orders two cokes by this time..dh has one leg on the floor and one leg on the step ready to run...mataus then says go on have a drink you like girls and these three girls come and sit down beside them...
Dh then grabs his book says thanks for all your help....(NOT)...runs out of the bar and down the street and back to the hotel to give me the story..can you believe it on his way back to the hotel he manages to get a kettle at a corner shop....

I know its not funny...but I did laugh at the time as it could only have happened to my dh those of you, who have met him...

Also Paul B and Wifey lots of Congrats from dh and I David remembers you Paul and is so chuffed for you and your Mrs....take extra special care....xxxx

will be back with my MIL story in a wee while...sorting out the bags.... .....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers Cleg! I do have the midwife tomorrow, at the surgery, so if she thinks it's a problem I'll be in the right place to see my GP quickly. It feels a great deal better now I've had my bath - it's all so frightening.
He's kicking away, which is reassuring. I usually have really low blood pressure, so we'll see if there's an issue tomorrow.

Gab - haha! Your DH geting pulled into that bar is hilarious! He's too nice, tell him.

xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite ladies

just been catching up with the other boards...anyway basically we cannot live with MIL she had big argument with dh..ref this is my house bla bla etc..and she didnt want any of our help etc..so we said oops time to go....

anyway so it looks like Jinemed might not be on the cards as if we sell house sooner we may fly to Oz sooner, putting house on market next week hopefully.

If we go to Jinemed it will mean me giving in my notice as they wont let me have all of August as this is all booked up and If I phone in sick I know I will be caught...GP wont do note he doesnt love me that much..anyway plan was put in notice move to MIL's so no mortgage and just fly to Oz whenever anyway its now...sell house, lose mortgage...if fall PG move into a rental,go on maty leave...if not then try and fit in Jinemed and if still no luck then move to Oz...I find this plan all very stressful and think it would be better to leave it to nature and then carry on where we left off in Oz as it would be more stressful trying to do an IVF cycle and sell house/emigrate at the same time... ...Im confused just thinking about it but find it hard to discuss this with dh right now as he is adament on doing Jinemed again in the Summer. Just dont know what to do.... 

Shame though as MIL said we could move in when we first went up there...must have done something to upset her... ..anyway couldnt handle months of walking on egg shells....so its better it has worked out like this..she didnt even say goodbye to ds which has really made me cross anyway.... 

anyway catch up tomorrow.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtake care..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah! Blinking MIL eh? You'll find a way round it. Besides, she may yet calm down and the water may pass under the bridge soon enough.

And the housing market is dead as a dodo! That may delay you long enough to get everything done.

have you no idea why she's so pi$$y?

Anyhoo, nighty night - I'm off to read in bed and waggle my foot.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

sorry no persos

just to let you know, we had 5 mature out of 9 follies, then of the 5 only 3 fertilised and now et cancelled cos the embies aren't developing fast enough apparently and are fragmented. He said only 3 cells and he'd expect 4 so i asked if we could leave them in culture and he refused so that's it. Same as he refused to do icsi on the 2 that didn't fertilise even though he could have done.

He now wants to wait 3 months before trying again cos he wants to give these new vits a chance to work. I think I want to go to the argc now.  I mean if I start sorting everything out from now it'd probably be 3 months before we could do another cycle anyway.  But I just can't see the point in trying again here just now.  The methods here are archaic, I read an article this week which said chances of a live birth after ivf tx in france is 5%. 

Yeah, I was surprised too.  

So even if my doc is more advanced than most of his counterparts here, he can't do sod all if they haven't got the knowledge or technology here to move on.

Follow up Monday will talk about it with dh over the weekend but free go or not, I think I'd rather go home and be treated by the best even if it does cost a bloody fortune.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Nix    

Sonia xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix   don't know what to say apart from so sorry.  Sounds like your consultant could have done more, might be worth complaining about not having ICSI as originally planned.  Take time to think and don't rush into anything.  Here if you need me x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Nix, that's appalling. It makes me so angry when people don't do the most they could do, simply because they lack the knowledge - it's not as if they're cheap in the first place.

After all that to be abandoned at this stage - you must be feeling dreadful.

Yeah, time for a change of direction - it's the only thing that will help right now.

Morning Beach and Sonia - how's the symptoms, Beachie?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-still same all week, not sure if the HCG is holding AF back, yes, people will stay be positive but also don't want to get hopes up and then have them dashed next week.

How's your leg?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Still very sore. Hopefully it's just a tear. Going to walk the dogs in a mo, so hopefully it'll ease a bit.

It's too hard, the 2WW, especially with all that extra HCG sloshing about in your system. How frustrating not being able to test early!

How much HCG is in each shot?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Had 10,000 for trigger and then 2,000 for each shot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Nix - So sorry to hear your news   and so frustrated for you that your Cons seems to have his own agenda and won't listen to what you want - you're the patient...they're your embies...grrrrrr    

Mira - Sorry to hear your leg is still sore    Hope all goes well with the mw

Steph - Sorry to hear about your AMH result.  The others seem to have identified why it could be so low though.  You also seem to have sorted in your head about your plan of action, i.e. Natural cycle and then DE is need be - hopefully you won't need DE and you'll hit the jackpot on this natural cycle    

Cath - Congrats on your official BFP  

Bugle - Fab news on the heartbeat - you and DH must be over the moon    Do you have any more scans planned?

Beachy - It's looking good   

Hi Gab/Lolli - I laughed at your story - poor DH    Sorry to hear about your MIL being a bit of a pin - may be she's being that way as she's trying to make it as hard as possible for you to move to OX coz she'll miss you all like mad?

Hello to everyone else  

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So the HCG should be gone within two days, probably Beach? And you test Monday - that's ok then.
You'll know it's a true result. Crossing everything here! It would be wonderful!

Emma - hello!
How's the sickness?

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Still here Mira   but it is getting a bit better every day - I think!  Haven't been sick since Tuesday so that's good.  Tends to come on in the afternoons and lasts until I go to bed - it's not disrupting my sleep anymore, which is good - it's just the jet lag keeping me awake now  

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ugh - thank goodness I didn't get that! I need to eat something, but can't decide what. I was so tired I felt sick last night, and now can't quite get back on the eating thing.

Have you planned for a trip to the UK before the birth? Or will they all come out to you?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I find eating helps my sickness  

Yes, hope to come back in mid/late July for 3 weeks - need to return by the time I'm 32 weeks otherwise I'm not covered by my travel insurance.  I hope I don't develop any complications that mean I can't come back.  We're seeing Joseph the musical in early August and I'll be devastated if I can't come back for that    Thankfully we've traded in our one business class ticket we get each for two premium economy flights each - it now means we can come back two times a year and get DH's work to pay for it.  Flights to/from Honkers are flippin' pricey.  When I came back in April we paid for it ourselves as we only get our free flights once we've been here a year, (which will be in July) so we travelled economy.  Not sure I'll want to do a 12 hour flight in economy when I'm 7 months preggers  

Hope you've managed to find something to eat.  I keep craving poached eggs which are out of bounds  

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Nix - Im so sorry.... ...to get so far and then have this happen to you...thinking of you and dh take extra special care.... 

Ems - Hi honey..hows you...and the ginger nuts.... ....hope you are well .... ...17 weeks eh.... 

Mir - Hope you get that pain sorted..a friend of mine had similar went to physio and has been told to rest so signed off sick for a few weeks...are you doing the REST word...knowing you not..... 

Beach - Ive Pm'd you...nearly there sweetie.... 

Hi to everyone else....catch up with you later...xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gabs- just going to reply. xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can have the eggs if they're cooked right through, Emma, surely? I've had the odd runny yolk without thinking, I must admit.
I really wouldn't want to do a long-haul flight at this stage - just to warn you that you might feel the same! Can you stretch out in business class?

gab - it's all the driving and sitting at my computer at work that does it - I'll be VERY glad when I get to stop work. It's OK as long as I rest in the eves.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Mira - We plan to go Premium Economy, so at least I'll be able to put my feet up and the seats are quite roomy on Virgin. It'll _only_ be 12 hours of discomfort


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArgh! Rather you than me! Maybe get them to stop the plane while you have a walkabout?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

With my pea sized bladder I'll be doing lots of walking to the toilet


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Nix - I'm really sorry hun    I'm sure you can do better somewhere else after all you had lots of follies -just bad cycle management maybe. They always blame your egg quality but its funny how much that varies according to what THEY do. take care   
Beach  
Ems - I never even felt like an hour car trip at 30 weeks+!  
Mirra - hope your leg is a bit better. Nearly 31 weeks now!  
Lolly - dilemmas's re MIL/cycling and emmigrating!   Don't know what to suggest. It will work out I'm sure  
LB - how did it all go? 

just got back from clinic with my single IVF friend - she's 41 and had 17 eggs collected!   Want to call her mother hen now. Its so different for some people, most of us would be grateful for a handful!

Love to all 
NW


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everybody 

Just got back from my ET.  Yes, despite all the blind terror I did actually get to a 2 ww.  There's only the one embie and it's only tiny (2 cells) but graded 3 out of 4 which isn't bad.  I'm trying really hard to be positive.  Don't want my embie to think I'd be a moany old mum.  So any positive stories you've got about people getting pregnant with just one little embie would be so welcome!

Nix, I'm so, so sorry to hear your news.   I know how hard it is not to get to a 2 ww as I had a failed fert last time.  I really think your doc has not managed your cycle properly.  As you'll see from above, I've just had a 2 cell embie put back (apparently 2 to 4 is normal for day 2)!  So how can 3 cell be too small?! The ICSI/IVF dilemma is hard.  Even in the UK they won't do ICSI unless you specify before.  After our failed fert we asked why they couldn't do ICSI when it was clear the sperms weren't getting in and apparently they're not allowed to according to HFEA rules.  So this time we opted for ICSI, even though the sperm sample was ok.  The problem is with ICSI they can only inject the fully mature eggs, even though with IVF some of the slightly immature ones might fertilise. And they can only tell if they're fully mature when they've scraped them clean and by then it's too late to go back to IVF.  So we lost a nearly mature egg that might have fertilised with IVF this time.  I do think it's a good idea to come and have a go at a good clinic in London and see how much difference it makes. I don't know if you've had raised FSH ever but ARCG will only treat you if it's less than 10.  You've really re-inforced my impression that clinics in France just aren't as up to date or as flexible as here.  Sending you lots of cyber   .

Mirra, really hope that legs feeling better.

Beach, hang in there.   

Lolly, your husband's adventure really made me laugh.  But well doen for getting the kettle after that.  Good luck in whatever decision you make about emigrating and tx.  

Love to everyone I've missed.  And thanks so much for all your good wishes.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Nix - I'm so sorry. What day embies where they?  2-4 is normal for day 2.  So sorry, maybe time for a new clinic?

Francie - PUPO!!  

Gab - Just to add to your story a man got out his errect penis today at me and my friend!  

Mirra - Think Bob is laying on a nerve or soemthing?  Sure its nowt to worry about but best to get checked out.  

Beach - Still hanging in there!!

Well Had nice day, weatehr not great and looks like rain next couple of days... any suggestions for a rainy day out?  Any good museums?  Been walkng so much about 6 hours both today and yest!  Plenty of stops for tea and cake though!
Injections all went fine today and feeling okey dokey.

Love to everyone else. XX


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls Ive been given this link by Stephjoy so thought I would come on and introduce myself and ask a few questions if you don't mind.
I am 40 and was lucky enough to have two healthy children after suffering six miscarriages - I have a blood clotting prob which means I have to take Aspirin when pregnant otherwise I will miscarry but also my DH has a dogey gene - a balanced translocation which can result in miscarriage.
I am going to do IVF/PGD at the Jinemed in Turkey end of May/early June because we have been trying to get pregnant for over a year with no success after losing our third baby early last year at the age of six months old due to chronic heart disease. We need to do the PGD part because of DH translocation and hoping that we can have a little miracle to bring some new focus and joy back into our lives. 

My original protocol was long, Lucrin and Menopur but on review of my medical questionaire the clinic have decided that they think I might be a poor responder so have changed me to short protocol Menopur and cetrotide based on the fact that my FSH was 8.0 but my oestradial was high at 147 pmol/L so they are concerned that I might have low ovarian reserve. Being a control freak I always need to understand what is going on and why but this being my first time at IVF all of it has me stumped! They did say they would prefer for me to be on long protocol but on balance on my results had decided to change it. 

Why is long protocol better overall? I noticed that a lot of girls are on FSH of some kind ie Gonal F on its own rather then Menopur which I understand is equal part FSH/LH or are on a combination of the two with the Gonal F being the greater part and the Menopur being a smaller one. 

What I wanted to ask is has anyone been on Menopur on it's own like me with good result and what is the advantage for going on a combination of the two or just the gonal F on it's own rather then the menopur on it's own like they have suggested for me so far? 

I am going to speak to the Doctors next week about my protocol but I would just prefer to understand more why they suggest the different drugs before I speak to them so I don't look as if I am critisizing what they have suggested but am able to understand more why Menopur has been choosen for me rather then the drugs that seems to be more commonly given to other people. 

Iam looking forward to getting to know you all - the very best of luck for whereever you are on this journey.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome Kazzie!  We've met on the Jn thread.  I have done puregon on my first cycle which was LP and did not respond. My bloods all indicate low reseve.  I have had 2 cycles of menopur on SP where I did respond, hard to say if it was the drugs or the protocol change that made the difference, prob bit of both.  First go is always a bit of trial and error, your likely to get more eggs on SP, I believe you may get better quality on the LP.  Its all a bit of a gamble.  Do you trust your dr? Are they expereinced? Then go with them. XX

Steph/ Gab/ Mirra - I've been feeling a bit odd since taking my Femera.. is it ok to drink on?  Had a few wavesof 'spaced out' this evening after some womb juice?  Anyone else had it or do I have sun stoke??!! Tes despite it being freezing today I have catch the sun!!  Trust me... bloody pasty red head!! 

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I felt seasick on it, Laura! But it did the trick and I didn't skimp on the womb juice, so I dunno. It's a weird drug, that's for sure.

Sorry, no more personals as I feel crap! Going for bath and bed - have to be up at half five again tomorrow for work - penultimate Saturday working! Yay!

Be back tomorrow.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - May '08? *Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Stephjoy*1st Natural IVF (after several ICSIs) - Jinemed - going for scan 28/4/08 to assess follicle status*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08  - waiting for update  *Laurab*4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming on SP - EC ??/05/08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - currently downregging - scan 28/04/08  *TracyM*2nd DIVF - currently stimming on SP - EC ??/05/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - 2 embryos - testing 28/04/08    *Francie*3rd IVF - one fighter embie put back - testing ??/05/08    *Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - testing 07/05/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - tested negative - follow up May '08, hoping to cycle again June/July '08  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Juicy*2nd IVF - Lister - April '08 - tested negative  *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - back to Jinemed later in Summer?*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*4th IVF - April '08 - 3 eggs fertilised but none put back  *Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - tested negative 10/04/08  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - Jinemed - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - tested negative  
   *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08 *Cath J*  on 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*LittleJenny* here on behalf of her sister, Kate on 1st IVF - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Loui5e*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08*Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 while recovering from failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Awww, *Nix* - how bloody frustrating for you  - your doctor sounds like an  So sorry that it has turned out like this - it looked like it was going so well too.  Sending you huge  - ARGC sounds like a good plan - how is your FSH? Bear in mind ARGC like you to be under 10 - if you are over 10 then maybe the Lister would be a good idea?

*Jnr* - was so sorry to read elsewhere that you got a BFN - sending you loads of  Let me know if you do decide to go to Herts and Essex - I was with them before they moved, when they were at Holly House - and Cheshunt is only up the road from me - maybe we could meet for a coffee 

*Francie* - well done PUPO lady!! Sending you so much    for your little fighter embie - hope he/she decides to stick around for the long haul!  Good luck hon, and I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too 

*Kazzie *- welcome to our thread - I really, really hope that you turn out not to be a poor responder though  Sending lots of    to you 

*Laura* - I didn't have any weird side effects from the Letrazole - but then I don't really drink  I remember Mira saying she felt seasick though. I only got the seasick feeling when I was taking DHEA and the pill, so stopped the DHEA. Taking it again now though.

Sorry to hear the weather is cold - you never know though it might be bright tomorrow - one day on our last week (the day we decided to fly home early!  ) it was cold, wet and windy, but the very next day was the really beautiful/the best we had - almost hot, and dry all day. If you love museums you'll love the Topkapi Palace, is best to go there on a nice day though, although a lot of it is inside it is nice to walk round the grounds in the sun and there is a fab view from there across the Golden Horn river.

Paul and I went to one of the several shopping centres in Istanbul on a cold day - Ophelia showed us it and we went there several times - its in Nisantasi (not far at all from Midpoint) and is called Nisantasi City (easy to tell a taxi driver). The shops are expensive ones but fine for a mooch round and there are some lovely restaurants at the top - our best meal in Istanbul was at a seafood/sushi restaurant in there called "Celadon" - the shopping centre is open at night too. So if you have a wet day you could combine lunch or dinner at Midpoint and a shopping trip - there are also lots of shops outside the shopping centre in Nisantasi too. 

When have you got to go back to the clinic - Monday?

If you get a nice day tomorrow there is a market right next to the Jinemed clinic (cross over the little side road from the corner the Jinemed is on) on a Saturday - it sells all sorts of stuff, very cheap. Is on two levels - food is downstairs and everything else is upstairs. Another one that Opelia told me about! 

Speaking of which - *Ophelia* - how are you hon - hope you are doing OK 

*Mira* - hope you are feeling better now 

*Beachy* - so pleased you are still in with a great chance - sending you loads of   

*Nicks* - great news about your friend  17 eggs at 41 - wow - just goes to show we are all so very different and is hard to know for sure how you will respond even if you are over 40! Not long now! Do you have mobile number for one of us to let us know you are OK if you disappear into labour?

*Gab/Lolli *- is great to have you back, we missed you  have sent you a PM 

*Silverglitter* - if you are still with us - hope you are soon able to start stimming - good luck!   

*TracyM* - hope stimming is going well for you - good luck! and please keep us posted on how how you get on   

*Bugle* - great to hear about your scan - so pleased for you 

*Loui5e* - think you had first scan same day as Bugle? - hope it was all good   

As for me, I called the Jinemed today and have arranged a dildocam scan on Monday at 3pm in Harley Street, London with an associate of the Jinemed's Professor - the same place you went to *Bugle*, I think. This is to see if I have follicle/s this month,  that I am so that we push ahead with the Natural IVF. Still waiting for  , but feeling rubbish so know she's on her way. Going to have a slow and lazy pyjama day tomorrow I hope. 

Love to all 

Steph xx

Also - *Minxy* - don't know if you are around at the moment but I just wanted to say I was so sorry to read of your BFN today  Sending you huge  - thinking of you


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Steph - Thanks for the list    Good luck for Monday    and enjoy your pj day Sramble Queen!  

Laura - Forgot to say to you yesterday, congrats on your antral follie count    On my last one I had 4 on one side and two on another and I got 8 eggs - it's looking goood for you     Hope you don't get too wet today  

Karen - Welcome and I'm sorry to hear about all your m/c    I've only ever been on Menopur but that's because my first clinic in London did an AMH, identified that I had a diminished reserve and said that Menopur would be the best for me because it was likely I wouldn't respond as well as well as others.  I got 6 eggs the first time and 8 the second with all of them being perfectly cooked - they all fertilised too.  I don't know the intricate medical details reason why menopur is better for us PR's, just that the mixture of FSH & LH seems to to work for us.  Good luck   

Nicks - Wow, 17 eggs    she's an egg machine.  I hope a good number fertilise


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its raining!   Just up from brekkie and then gonna go tothe gym and swim, hopefully it will be brighter later and then we can go out to play!  At least we have the pool and gym to keep me busy.

Starting to worry now about Monday.  Daft I knw there is nothing I can do about it.  

Hope you all having a nice saturday.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Girls!  
How is everyone today? I slept through til 7am - a miracle!  
Karen/Kazzy - welcome - I've always been on Menopur as a PR, but different people respond better to different drugs - some say you need a bit of LH, others say not. Most clinics would start off on a LP - meant to be more controllable and better egg quality and with your results you would think they might do this, but again different clinics have different approaches. My friend just got 17 eggs on LP with an FSh of 9.5 at 41. You need to trust your clinic though and do what they feel happy with. If you did happen to be a poor responder though you could end up with a cancelled cycle on LP but this is less likely on SP. Also SP is alot quicker to get through. good luck!  
Steph - I have Mirra and LB mobiles to keep you all up to date. I'm ready for her to arrive now, we have everything and the house is clean and de-cluttered!  
Hope you have a good follie on Mon 
Beach - you still hanging in there?  
LB - its normal to worry but that antral count is very optimistic    Hope the   goes soon
Better go and shower......
Love NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'll be grand on Monday L, you'll see! It's all looking good matey.

Nicks - you've not burst yet! So much for Laura's predictions of an early showing. I slept and slept yesterday - is it right that one gets a burst of energy in the last few weeks?

Karen - I would probably plump for an SP - the downreg drugs can devastate a cycle. I'm biased on that tho, as I had such a bad time on the LP!

Steph - The best of luck for Monday! May your follies be realy and waiting for you.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I tend to get a good day about once a week Mirra   Tired again today  
My friend has 12 embies - 4 will be frozen today and the others cultured til Monday  
Just got red thai curry out of freezer for dinner  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crikey, that's brilliant, isn't it? Here's us all in our 30s struggling for two or three - you forget how it's meant to work!

One day a week eh? I'd settle for that once I'm off!

xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

We had friends round last night, it was a good night although very tired by the end of it, they didn't leave until 1.30am. But when I woke this morning about 8am I was in agony with tummy pains it felt as if someone had just put a knife through my belly button. I had this last time (Sept 07) which resulted in a BFN, so as you can imagine I was so anxious and upset. I only had my ET three days ago. So today just resting although thats what I have been doing all week. I have had tummy ache all week as I am aware the body is trying to get back to normal following EC and ET but this morning the pain was unreal. Last night when our friends were around I was mainly sitting with my friends baby (13 weeks old), I wasn't the normal host getting things for people, I was just telling people where to find the items they wanted so then I wasn't getting up and down, up and down so to speak. I am feeling better now, just got the mild tummy ache again which I can handle. Don't know what caused the pain but I don't want it back.  

*
Karen* - Welcome   

Sonia xx    Rose and Lily - our 2 embies


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Wow your friend is doing fab!!  I assume they all quality too as otherwise they wouldn't have frozen them.

Mirra - How you feeling today?

Just had a lovely time in the turkish bath, gym and pool.... this is def the way to do IVF!  

Off to get lunch now. XXXX


----------



## ClaireP (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quick question, I am now a poor responder with only fertilised egg (3 collected) from ICSI tx in Feb at ARGC.... ummmmmmmm what a lot of wonga for one egg - very distressing!!! my fsh is ranging from 9.9 to 12.6 but my oestrogen is even more of a bu***er!!  what is AMH ... and what are the ranges to give you an indication of ovarian reserve?

I would like to get this tested .... how do I do this? I would like a real idea if i would be wasting my time at ARGc again and should go with Create for example on a low stimm cycle
thanks 

Claire xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Claire!

You're in the right place, for sure - best thread on FF! Almost worth being a poor responder for!

Yep - lots of dough for one embryo all right. But don't lose heart - it's not all about getting trillions of eggs and having Duncan Goodhew sperm.

Firstly, your FSH ain't that bad, really. Your AMH will tell you more, and perhaps it may be worth geting an antral follicle count, just for belt and braces knowing what's likely. Then you'll know how to tackle subsequent cycles.

Did they say what your eggs and sperm were like, quality-wise?

The ARGC, while brilliant, isn't the best for poor responders - the Lister's the place in this country. Otherwise you can take a leaf from a few of our books and go abroad - more relaxing by far, eh Laura!

get the AMH etc etc, and see where you are then is my tip. The Lister does it, and a few other places - don't know about ARGC. Are you in London?

Laura - I'm feeling a bit better today! Just had an hour and a half's tramp with the doggles and everything's swollen up, so I'm going to lie down for a tick I think. Wish I was at the Gonen with the pool! Sigh...

Sonia - that's probably an embryo burrowing in extra snugly! He's chomped at your lining a bit smartish, that's all.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening, been out but rainingsomuch we are now back for the evening so hope some of you are about!!

Got lots of snacks in and feel pretty wacked after all that gym and swimming this morning!!

Claire - Welcome.  Have you had a follow up yet?  Tell us more about your treatmetn.... what drugs, whats protocol.... we are practically fertility consultants on here... we'll sort you out!  

Heard its sunny in London...dam.  Not symptoms yet, but too early I guess.  I normally get backache when follies are growing.  Hopefully get some back ache tom! 

Love to you all. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I'm glad you feeling better.... I wish you were here too!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Are you testing tom? Wishing you all the luck in the world honey.  Feel free to text me... I have my phone. X

Love to everyone else.X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Also I started bleeding again today.  Red blood?  Think the drugs are disagreein with me?  Or think it just my AF returning and being naughty??

Am I the only one here!! Just cos its saturday night you all think you can go off and have fun!!!

XXXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm here too, we're testing Monday! How are you?  We've been to a wedding today and dead tired now.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm here for a bit LB then we are going to watch the last episode of LOST! DH is lighting a bonfire!  
sounds like you are having a chill out there!   Turkish bath eh! Maybe the red blood is just the last bit of lining being ditched before your super duper one grows!   
Hi Beachie - are you a wedding crasher - you seem to go to a hell of a lot!  
Been doing a bit of gardening today with my knee pads on almost on all fours! Hoping her head would go down but think the hands have gone too as when she's moving I'm getting more of the internal goolie kicks!  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Nicks

Just going to have a small glass of red and a packet of crisps as feeling hungry now.  Can just imagine you gardening in your condition.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You've just re-ignited my crisp craving beach!    Enjoy the womb juice! Still got everything crossed for you (though will uncross pretty quick if I start contracting!)  
Nicsk


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thnaks Nicks, yes wouldn't be easy if you kept them crossed for the birth


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We'd have SUCH fun - oh to be in Istanbul now! Say you'll come out for a holiday with me when we go over to show off our babies to Romina and crew!

Nicks - I did housework today in little bursts - it's just so hard! Going to do the month's shopping and some gardening tomorrow if I can stand it. It's the kicks downwards - constant running to the loo is required eh? Argh.

Beach - so nearly there! Hope you've invested in a big clutch of Clearblues... No eBay tests - they are rubbishimo!

xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

quickie as I have a hot bath waiting -

*Laura* - I had a bit of breakthrough bleeding too - and so did Gab I think (Gab, is that right? or was it Ophelia? or both? hmmm) - I think its a side-effect of those Letrazole tablets. Mine was never heavy at all - tiny amount, only really noticeable when I wiped, not enough to use a proper towel - I had it till a couple of days after I stopped taking the tablets so pretty sure it was them. If it is heavy then I would mention it to the docs on Monday 

Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah - they've all gone offline Steph! Tuh. How did you manage to get more squares on Scramble? It's scrambling my brain!!!

I'm off to bed now - try not to thrash me while I sleep!
Night night

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Girls thanks for you replies to my questions about long and short protocol and menopur etc - its seems really its a gamble the first time but I will ask when I speak to the doctors why they have changed it from long to short and why they now think better for me.
I am still very torn as I worry about the egg quality at my age but I realise I need to get some eggs in the first place!!
I wanted to ask some further questions if you don't mind what is this DHEA you are talking about and is it worth me taking it now since I will start stimming hopefully at the end of May? Also me and DH take foresight supplements ( vits and mins ) and wondered if you could take it at the same time if you know? where do you get it from and what is the best amount to take? The other thing I feel a bit embarressed asking but how often should we DTD to keep DH count at at optimum in the next fews weeks and then when we get close to stims and to egg collection if we are lucky enought to get that far. DH count/motiliy is not great. Is there anything we should eat or drink to help those eggs develop and after ET to help implantation? sorry for the question but everyone here is very knowledgable about everything.  good luck to everyone else for your treatment and thanks for your help love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello again!

I can only tell you what we did, really - others will have other tips.

All my DH did was eat lots of tomato soup (Google it - it's actually based in fact!). I had him on zonc, selenium, folic acid and L-arginine too, but had to force them down his neck...

I took 50mg of bog standard DHEA a day, as i was only 34. Many of us are on it - and I really noticed a difference in egg quality. the optimum amount is 75 mg a day for four months, but you can see a difference in just a few weeks. But you'd have to get on with ordering it now, as it comes from America.
The good thing about it is that it's cheap!
It's a steroid hormone that's produced naturally in the body but decreases as we age. Body builders take it in higher doses, so you have to be a bit careful with it - I took the full dose for a week then had my testosterone checked at the GP's to see if it had risen.
But instead of my eggs being 'fragile' in the embryologist's words, they were all mature and good quality last time.
Nicks was on it when she got a surprise natural BFP while downregging, and so was Jen, who also got a surprise natural BFP recently. A study has shown DHEA to more than double success rates in poor responders.

I don't know about rumpy and sperm count I'm afraid - I didn't really look into it as ours was a PESA jobbie (DH has been snipped so long he was impossible to reverse). But someone will be along soon!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for your quick reply - where would I order it from? Suppose I better get a move on if I am going to use it. thanks love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

biovea.com seems popular - I got it from agestop, but I can't remember the proper address!

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Kazzy - you need to get a signature cos I can't remember all your details! I think you are 40 but this is your first IVF?  DHEA may well help you due to your age and egg quality - you shouldn't take it if any risk of PCOS (often your LH is higher than FSH) or immune type/ thryoid problems - you should discuss it with your fert consultant but ultimately its your decision as its still only classed as a supplement and not available here to take or be prescribed. You get it from biovea.net or agestop.net. Micronised is what was used in the studies and I bought some of that from an ebay seller. think you only need to abstain from 3 days before the sperm sample. carry on with all the vits too but maybe stop other supplements in the two week wait.  
Mirra - hi dude! Be good if you get to go back to Turkey with LB and your babies! 
I sent sunshine a PM as hadn't heard anything.....she sends her love, is currently 13 weeks but in and out of hospital with severe MS 
Chat later
Nicks 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

IT's quiet on here today.

Nicks - Great to hear about Sunshine, i.e. that pg is OK but sorry to hear about her horrible m/s - I can empathise but thankfully didn't have it as badly as her.  Hope all OK with you.

Kazzie - I also took DHEA for my second IVF and my consultant said it was rare to get 8 eggs - all fetilise and for 7 out of the 8 to be of good quality - I attribute their quality to DHEA.  I had three embies put back intially and froze the other 4.  You can see from my sig that I had a m/c but I used 2 of the frosties for my FET and the rest is history.  We're big on DHEA on this thread  

Hi Mira - Hope all is ok with you and Bob  

Just had spag bol -   think I had too much as it's triggered my m/s...   

Beachy - You're very quiet today - good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.  I have a feeling it's going to be good news    

Hello to everyone else   xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah interesting about quality Em - I had 6 eggs/8 follies on my DHEA SP and all fertilised whereas LP without DHEA was 8 follies/3 eggs/2 fert/ one rubbish embryo  
I love spag bol   but if I eat too much its gives me indigestion!  
NW


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everybody

Beachy, good luck for tomorrow.   I think this is the first time you've got to test day without the dreaded AF ? Well done for hanging in there.

Sonia, hope the tummy pains are holding off and you're doing ok.    I've got a pretty sore tummy too.  Feels like AF apins but I assume it's just the EC.

Mirra, Nicki not long now you pregnant ladies. Sounds like those babs are keen to get out. I hope their giving your poor insides a rest from the kicks and punches every now and then. Mirra, glad to hear your leg's better.

Laura glad to hear you're keeping in busy in Istanbul.  Aren't those baths great?  Hope the weather picks up for you.  have you been for a boat ride up to Bosphorus yet?  Mind you that might be a bad idea if you feel sea sick on dry land!

Steph, big hello to you.

We're back in France with our one little embie on board.  I really hope it's a bit bigger than 2 cells now.  I keep imaginig what's happening in my tummy and am so terrified that it might not make it. Being pregnant seems like such an impossible dream sometimes - the sort of thing that only happens to other people. And this really is our last go.  We're so in debt and with two fresh cycles only producing one embie between them, I suppose another go wouldn't really be justified.  My DH has been offered 3 days work from tomorrow which means he will have to stay away from home so I will be even more of a fruitcake than normal.  But we're so broke we can't refuse.  Another piece of bad news we have just had is that a job in India we were hoping to do if this cycle doesn't work as a way of moving on with our lives is now not available because they've have to open the post early because the current post holder has  got pregnant!  Sorry to be so negative.  I know I'm lucky to have one embie and that it only takes one.  It just feels like our whole lives are totally dependent on those 2 cells!

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just checking in! Had a busy weekend!
 For all PUPO girls!
Laura sounds like a holiday an IVF is the way to go!
Beach good luck for tom hun 
Nicks still hanging in there!
Mir not long till you can get some rest from work! 
Steph and Gabs hope you are both doing OK?
Em hope you feeling betta?
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi thanks for your reply - Nicks yes I am 40 but I have an underactive thyroid gland which is treated with 100mg of thyroxine do you think therefore I shouldn't take it?  I am asking this now so I don't get myself into a spin over ordering it and not being able to take it. My LH is low and have never been classed as PCOS. What does a low LH/high FSH indicate - is this another indicator of low ovarian reserve?  thanks girls for your help. How do I make a siggy? love Karen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Beach -    Big day tom... how you feeling? I'm amazed at anyone who doesn't test early!!!!  I will be thinking of you, please text me as I seem to have trouble with the internet connection in the morning for some reason.

Nicks- POP!  You still here??    Not long to go!

Steph - Thanks, I will tell the hospital tom, I don't think it's af as it stopped and this is red blood.  

Kazzie - Hows you?

Frncie -    I know what you mean, the idea of actually getting preg does seem like one of those things that happen to 'other people', hopefully we will be 'one of those people' one day. 

Merse- So how you feeling about your folow up on Thurs?    Any ideas of whats next?

Mirra - Yeah ... I'm up for a weekend in Istanbul with the bubs.... can we make it in nice weather though!!!

Well, apart from still bleeding nothing else to report, my ovaries are aching I think (well something in there is) which I'm hoping is a good sign, nervous about tom but nothing I can do.  No other symptoms as yet, but only done 3 injection so still early days.


----------



## ClaireP (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

thanks for your nice welcomes on the thread, Laura/Miranda - i was on max dosage of 450iu of Gonal F on Sp, which is actually 600iu when mixed, my whole right ovary was asleep the whole time  i was stimming how inconsiderate!!!!... had 3 follies on left and 2 were to0 immature to inject and I got one which went to 10 cell on day 3 - that is quite good I believe... do you think that is a sign that my egg quality is ok? despite only getting the one!!  my dh had reverse vasectomy which worked apparently we spent 2 yearst ttcing naturally and I knew sth was wrong and the idiots at the NHS didn't even bother to do an antibody test and dh has 100% antibodies so absolutely no chance of a natural pg! I also seemed to have developed immune probs along the way but have read a few scientific papers on immune problems developing in the female if subjected to antibodies etc,  anyway my MAJOR  problem is implantation!! clearly they just don't like hanging around and I only got pg from a FET as the environment was far more natural and my immune system hadn't flared up due to the drugs

I will try and find out if ARGC do AMH but my gut feeling is they don't and I wonder why that is?  what does the lister do that is different for poor responders?  I know I need to stay on sp as can't risk egg loss with lp .... I wonder what my review with ARGC will bring as I will be soooo disappointed if they keep me on the same drug regime.

.

I just find it so hard to swallow paying such a fortune for a cycle when I can't produce the eggs anymore.... this DHEA sounds very interesting!!!!  you girls are a minefield of information!!! does anyone know the reason you cannot take it if you have immune probs?  does DHEA produce more eggs if you are a poor responder or is it a case of it helps produce better quality eggs? ... I seriously will think about taking this now as what you girls are saying re quality sounds too much of a coincidence so it must have some real benefits!

how far in advance of a cycle should you take it? or is it a case of trying to take it 3 months or so before you cycle as that's how long eggs normally take to mature in the body which is actually the same as the lifecycle of sperm.


Francie - god what you were saying completely echoes what I used to say.... pregnancy happens to other people! I never believed I would get pg.... but my fifth attempt worked and you must keep the faith!  i fully understand what you are saying about money... it governs eveything and it seems so wrong... "oh by the way I am childless as I never had enough money to continue with treatment" how completely wrong is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!         .. and although I have a son now... how can I say to my son... "oh you never had a bro or sister as it all boiled down to money!!!"

Sorry for waffling now!!

Love Claire x


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

LB - Good luck tomorrow     

Hi claire -  

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Emma.  Look at your ticker getting along nicely now... must be about time we had a bump picture??


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

LB - It's more belly than bump    There's not much there at the mo.  If it grows a bit over the next couple of weeks I'll take a photo and put it up.

Enjoy your womb juice.  Off to bed now


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

A gentle reminder girls that Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask that you seek advice from your GP/fertility clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision or approval, thank you.

Rachel


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi to everyone - I hope you don't mind if I join you  

Steph PM'd me to let me know you were all on this thread and I said I would come and join you.

A bit about me - diagnosed with high FSH and endo some time back and FSH had increased to 23 in August 07 and we were told to look into ED.  However, clinic then recommended taking DHEA which have been doing since Dec 07.  On last bloods in March 08 FSH had reduced to 12.  So decided now was the time to try again.  So been on SP, stimming for 13 days and EC due tomorrow AM with ET on Thursday.  Have a total of 8 follies altogether, granted probably only 4-6 of them will be big enough, but never had that many before!!!  Abo****ely amazing   

Been reading your posts and it seems that many are now taking DHEA, and it seems to be giving BFPs   .  So hoping my follies will be of a good quality.  Do you think DHEA seems to be improving the quality and was as improving the quantity??

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Swoo   x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Stacey (Swoo) Welcome to the thread

Sonia xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello ladies!

special welcome to Claire, Karen and Swoo!

Karen - with your results was your oestradiol really in pmol/l because I don't think 147 is at all high on that scale (the nomral range for day 3 is 46-607).  If it was pg/ml then 147 would be a bit high since they like to see it below 75 on day 3 so check with your your clinic.  I'd hate to think they were assuming you'd eb a poor responder on the basis of your age or something!  

Sorry for no more personals.  A bit tired.  Saw Kate yesterday - she was fine.  Not sleeping very well apparently - a combination of anxiety and excitement.  I think it will probably be that way for a while.

Hope to touch base tomorrow.  Have been in Harrods all afternoon with dp frittering money on frivolous items.  Also tired from birthday drinks with friends on Friday night.  Fell off the Zita West pre-egg freezing alcohol reduction diet but never mind!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ - I'm sure Zita would approve of a little womb juice!  
Welcome Swoo! - sounds like you have had a much better response. Fingers crossed for you  
KAzzy and Claire - DHEA is meant to boost the immune system - there hasn't been any research on stuff like NK cells and IVF etc so its all speculation (same with thyroid). You are better off running it by your consultant who may or may not be a believer! I guarantee your GP won't have heard of it! It's a difficult one as it isn't available here, it isn't classified as a 'drug' -it comes under food supplements but if it came here it would probably need a license as UK is pretty hot on stuff like that. There is however positive medical evidence albeit sparse at the moment - and alot of other things that get discussed on here like wheatgrass, spirulina, protein shakes, milk, agnus castus, herbal teas, hot water bottles, Co Q10 etc there is NO evidence whatsoever that they do any good. I never advise anyone to take DHEA willy nilly and neither would the FF website so just use the info you gain to think about your individual options.
Claire - AMH is just another indicator - if they'll do it its worth knowing but if you are carrying on with SP anyway then it might not change anything. Sadly 10 cells on day 3 can also be a sign of not a great quality embie as I think this represents growing too quickly and maybe a chromosome issue. when is your review?
Em - bump pic at 20 weeks then?  
LB - no signs yet but been gardening again today!   good Luck for tomorrow  
Love ya 
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Keep coming back and starting to post then something else distracts me - pah!

Nicks - can you come and do my garden too? I pulled experimentally at a weed today but it didn't budge and I couldn't be bothered! Did far too much today - was up at half six, car booted, breakfasted, walked dogs, did some housework, went and did a month's Aldi shopping, car booted again, walked the dogs again, made roast, had a friend over... God, I'm knackered.

Beach - the best of British for testing tomorrow! You can do it!

Swoo - that sounds a great response this time! Well done. It's great when you feel like all this research is getting you somewhere.

Emma - now I'm sure it's not all belly!  

Claire - try getting them to add something like Clomid into the protocol, to get your follie count up. What with that and the DHEA you could notice a real difference.

Laura - good luck for the scan tomorrow! Hopefully the bleeding isn't anything to worry about - but get them to introduce the oestrogen tablets early if it's shringking your lining - letrazole did that to me, though I didn't bleed.

Francie - I always wish for a perspex belly! Want to see what's going on. The last few weeks have been such a relief, feeling the kicking. Like you, I got to the stage where I couldn't visualise myself being pregnant and thought that's it, I've lost the race. But there's always hope - believe in that embie!

Merse - just three weeks! Thanks the bloody LORD. Then I can chat to you all, all day! Whoo! Work seriously gets in the way of my FF addiction.

Who have I missed? Loads of people! I just can't keep up. 

Steph - you are scrambling me into a mush! Thanks for sending me Jen's **.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You did have a busy day Mirra!   I felt good in pulling up a few weeds cos I literally hadn't done any since last October! 
Just shouted at Pickle the cat who tried to get into the carry cot AGAIN!   
Yeah Beach - tons of luck for tomorrow hun             
Nicks


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Girls - Little Jenny thanks for your reply - yes I checked it and the oestradiol 147 is in measurement of pmol/L - I am slightly concerned that Jinemed have misunderstood the measurement as they said it shouldn't over 80 which is the same I found on a website saying should not be higher then 80 pg/ml. I think a phone call is definately in order as they changed protocol to short because of this.
Of course if I go back to long protocol and don't respond I am gonna regret pointing this out - aaaargh if only we had a crystal ball.
Did any of you have antral follicle counts, where did you have them and were they reflective ofthe amount of eggs you produced?
I am just wondering whether to get my butt into gear to have one of these done? my local can't do them though so I wouldn't know where to go?!! nicks still not sure whether you meant that people with thyroid probs can't take them ( DHEA pills )  or whether you meant it is speculation and you are not sure? sorry girls for the continuing questions I hoping to get all of them behind me so I can join in with the chit chat and get to know you all better! Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

arrrrrgggghhh Men!!  just had a stressful evening with poor pregnant SIL on phone (from Wales - they are away for a weekend) upset/worried cos my brother went out in the afternoon "to go hill-climbing" and said he'd be back in a couple of hours and hadn't answered his mobile etc - he turned up really drunk at quarter past midnight as she and I were debating calling the police... selfish git. 

No sign of period yet so going to have to phone the Harley Street place in the morning to cancel/defer the day 2 scan  Bum!

*Beachy* - not seen you on thread today - hope all is OK and that no news is good news - hope you get a lovely clear BFP when you test this morning - we are all rooting for you    

*Swoo* - welcome to Team PR hon  out of interest which clinic are you with? sending you loads and loads of    for EC tomorrow - hope all 8 follies have a great egg in them! Let us know how you get on, will be thinking of you  

*Kazzie* - hope you get somewhere with phoning the Jinemed and that all is clear for you to proceed very soon, either way. Don't apologise for all the questions, is best to get it all clear before you start! 

I had antral follicle counts each time I have had a treatment cycle - they are the scan done on day 2 to check that there are some follicles/how many follicles are there ready to be stimulated, before you start your stim injections. They are only a guide and often (hopefully) a few more will grow than the original count. They can also be done when you are not having a cycle to give doctors an idea to how well your ovaries might respond, but again only a guide. If you really wanted to get one done before you go to Turkey then you could either pay to have it done privately at your local IVF clinic - or if you are within easy travelling distance of London then you could arrange via Ugur at the Jinemed to have one done with their associate doctor at the Portland Hospital.... this is what I did this time - the scans are actually done at a place in Harley Street.

I'm not sure about the taking DHEA with immune issues thing - I have had NK cells tested in the past and they were high-end-of-normal, but have taken DHEA since the beginning of December. I only heard about the immune issue myself this last week and would also be interested to know if anyone has any more info on this? - have only heard speculation about it.

To put text in your signature, click on "profile" at the top of the page, then on the left under "modify profile" go into "Forum Profile Information" you can then fill in your signature/choose an avatar pic/tell us where you are from etc

*Silverglitter* - good luck for scan today - hope you have some lovely follies    

*Sammie* - if you're reading - good luck with your meeting on Tuesday - let us know how you get on 

*Nicks* - your cat jumping into the crib made me think of "cats in the cradle etc etc" - wasn't that the lyrics of a song in the 70s? anyone remember it?  

*Mira* - wow you are a virtual dynamo    - I felt tired just reading of your day! and I'm not  !  Make sure you get some rest later hon - you on earlies this week?  I am now addicted to Scramble on ********, thanks to you! 

*Laura* - thinking of you and hoping your scan tomorrow shows good things happening to your ovaries     - hope it looks like a big bunch of grapes on each side!  Hope your weather brightens up too  - have you been managing to have lots of lovely meals?  My breakthrough blood was red too, quite watery though.

*Claire *- welcome to the thread  (though I think you must have posted once or twice before as had you on the list  ) When is your review with ARGC? hope you get some answers to your questions  Not sure where you live but Essex & Herts Fertility Centre in Cheshunt is another place which does AMH tests.

*Littlejen* - hi hon  glad to hear Kate is doing well - oooh Harrods - did you go in the food hall? yum! 

*Francie* and *Sonia* - hope the  isn't driving you too  - when are you testing?

*Emma* - looking forward to the bump pic - when you feel big enough! 

*Merse* - hope you enjoyed your girl's night out on Friday 

*Lolli/Gab* - you back at work now? 

*Swinny* - how you doing hon? 
*
Carole69* - now 11 days since your EC - hope you are OK and good luck if you are testing this week!   

Hi to anyone I have missed 

Love and 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Beachy - Good lcuk for your blood results - are you sure you haven't done a sneaky pee stick??       xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie - looks like I have to put on all my waterproofs for the wlak this morning!

Good luck for the blood test today Beach!  

Good luck for your scan Laura!  

hello Emma! Hope you're feeling better now you're back in Honkers

Nicks - you resting today after your exertions?

Steph - nightmare! Thank goodness you've got a good one! have you tried curry, sex, white pants etc to bring auntie on?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a shiny new home everyone.......................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138903.new#new


----------

